# Privat-Server



## Xerodod (1. Januar 2008)

Langsam regt es mich auf!

Immer kommt dieses:

"Die Leute die auf Privatservern spielen, sind noobs."

"Privatserver sind kacke."

"Privatserver zu machen sind einfacher als nem Baby den Schnuller zu klaun..."

90% der Leute die das sagen hab noch nie auf einen Privatserver gespielt oder einen erstellt!

Ich gebs zu, ich betreibe selber einen Privatserver und das ist mehr Arbeit, als fast alles andere!

Welche Meinung habt ihr, gegenüber Privatservern?


----------



## Seren (1. Januar 2008)

Ich finde einen Privatserver zu betreiben ist wie Musik oder Kunst zu klauen und sie als seine eigene auszugeben.
Viele Leute haben an einem Spiel gearbeitet und irgendjemand kommt einfach daher und klaut ihnen sozusagen einen Teil ihrer Lebenszeit.
Wie würdest du es finden wenn dir jemand das klaut was du dir hart erarbeitet hast?


----------



## chopi (1. Januar 2008)

ich vertseh die leute auch nicht ganz die sagen,p-server wären scheisse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab auch auf solchen gespielt (hatte sogar nen eigenen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hat mir wer gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

),aber es wird halt langweilig nach ner zeit wenn man sich alles "her-.item" kann...


----------



## Imbachar (1. Januar 2008)

Naja davon abgesehn, dass es geklaut is hab ich nichts dagegen....is nur scheiße, dass man eifnach auf vielen P- Server zu nem Händler rennt, und der gibtdir über equip und du bist isntnt 70 und so da versteh ich nich, was so toll dran is^^


----------



## Xerodod (1. Januar 2008)

@Seren

Es ist nicht ganz geklaut ... der Content für die P-Server wurde nämlich selbst gemacht und das war Arbeit...

@Imbachar

Dafür gibts die sogenannten Blizzlike Realms ;p


----------



## Legends (1. Januar 2008)

P-Server machen den Spielspass kaputt !
Keine Macht den Privaten-Servern !


----------



## taure-auf-melee-cruck (1. Januar 2008)

aber der client is von blizzard


----------



## Tántárár (1. Januar 2008)

Ab und zu zock ich auch mal auf einem Privat-Server. 
Ist eigentlich ganz lustig wird aber mit der Zeit schon ziemlich langweilg.

Aber es gibt ja auch Privat-Server wo es eigene Events oder sogar Bosse und Instanzen gibt und da kann ich mir schon vorstellen das das eine Menge Aufwand ist. 

MfG


----------



## LeetQotsa (1. Januar 2008)

ich habe selbst einen 65er jäger auf nem privat server, auf dem größten deutschen, und es ist NICHT so, dass man mit einem kill eines lvl 1 mobs sofort 10k exp bekommt oder man T6 sets beim npc kaufen kann.
man muss spielen und lvln wie auf nem blizz realm.

man sollte vll auf privatservern spielen, bevor man gerüchte verbreitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bl4d3 (1. Januar 2008)

ich selber war auch ma auf einen und hab mir da von admin den bt zeigen lassen finde das sehr interessant da ich den sonst wohl nie sehen werde auf einem regulären realm

sonst find ich die nt gut eig die server aber ja jedem das seine blizz wirds überleben^^


----------



## Kwax (1. Januar 2008)

Xerodod schrieb:


> Welche Meinung habt ihr, gegenüber Privatservern?



Zum austesten von "High End Chars" mit T6, 7 oder auch 8 sowie legendären Items oder selbst erstellten Items vielleicht ganz spannend auf Level 70 - 255 ... so für 3,42 Minuten würd ich sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann hat man seine Screenshots gemacht und kann wieder zum echten WoW über gehen. Mir bringt es einfach keinen Spaß, Taschen zu kaufen wo eine Tasche so riesig ist das sie meinen ganzen Bildschirm bedeckt und auf der Tasche sogar noch Stats drauf sind (Ja, wer kennt sie nicht die Kürbistaschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Ich lasse auch das Argument "Blizzlike P-Server" nicht gelten. Dann kann man lieber direkt auf den offiziellen Servern spielen. Da sieht man wenigstens Mitspieler ... selbst in den entlegensten Regionen ... auf P-Servern läuft einem teilweise ja nicht mal jemand in den Hauptstädten über den Weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ... bevor ich richtig mit WoW angefangen hab, hab ich 1 stunde lang mehrere P-Server ausgetestet ... ein kleines Beispiel: Im Startgebiet der Gnome und Zwerge funktionierte die erste HM Quest nicht für den Wichtel. Ich frug halt so im globalen Chat (Für Horde und Allianz überall lesbar) wieso die Q nicht funktioniert und man meinte nur "Hier kannst Du auf den Wichtel auch verzichten, wenn Du in ner Stunde Level 255 bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

/signed

/vote for Blizzard Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (1. Januar 2008)

Xerodod schrieb:


> Welche Meinung habt ihr, gegenüber Privatservern?



Privatserver für Wow - unausgereifte Dinger für leute die aufgrund fehlenden Taschengelds keine andere Chance haben. Strafe dafür halte ich für unangebraucht, da das spielen dort bereits eine solche darstellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt nur wenige Spiele wo eine ausgereifte Serversoftware + Entwicklungstools zur verfügung steht. Dazu gehört Ultima Online und dort macht es auch Sinn.


----------



## CroWeD (1. Januar 2008)

P-Server sind Kacke
Alle Leute die auf einen P-Server Spielen sind Noobs!
Die einen solchen Server betreiben gehören geköpft !

Entweder kauft man sich das Spiel und bezahlt jeden Monat dafür oder man läst es, ganz einfach!


----------



## Ihrí (1. Januar 2008)

schon mal bei buffed die "Neue-Items-Liste" angeschaut und ein paar orangene Items wie "Gold" angeklickt? Das ist alles von Privat servern und früher gab es Items (organene) die auch werbung enthielten ( der gelbe text von items) also es gibt server, bei denen es normal ist und es anders als bei blizzard 4free ist und es gibt server, die anders als bei blizz 4free UND GM-Server sin (jeder kann sich items ercheaten( .item) ) 
Also es gibt unterschiedliche server


----------



## Lungodan (1. Januar 2008)

Also ich kenne mich mit Privatservern nich so aus, aber wenn es wirklich Server gibt, auf denen es ähnlich wie bei Blizz ohne Vorteile verläuft, kann ich mir vorstellen, dass es ne gute Alternative für Jugendliche is, die nich die Mittel haben, bzw. bereit sind soviel Geld im Monat für WoW abzudrücken.
Ich verliere selbst im Monat die Hälfte meines Taschengeldes an WoW, obwohl ich leider nur 2 Stunden pro Woche spielen kann, da ich Epileptiker bin.


----------



## chopi (1. Januar 2008)

Lungodan schrieb:


> Also ich kenne mich mit Privatservern nich so aus, aber wenn es wirklich Server gibt, auf denen es ähnlich wie bei Blizz ohne Vorteile verläuft, kann ich mir vorstellen, dass es ne gute Alternative für Jugendliche is, die nich die Mittel haben, bzw. bereit sind soviel Geld im Monat für WoW abzudrücken.
> Ich verliere selbst im Monat die Hälfte meines Taschengeldes an WoW, obwohl ich leider nur 2 Stunden pro Woche spielen kann, da ich Epileptiker bin.



die erste gute antwort hier in dem thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(tut mir leid für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Fendrin (1. Januar 2008)

Hi,



> P-Server machen den Spielspass kaputt !



Begründe!

Ich hatte (als ich noch auf nem Blizzlike pServer gezoggt habe) mind, genauso viel Spielspaß, wie jetzt auf Blizz.

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## aquar (1. Januar 2008)

Bin der Meinung das Private-Server als LAN version ganz lustig sind so mal mit 5-10 Kollegen ne LAN party machen und dann aufn privaten Lan server chars zocken das macht auch spaß. Online Privat Server sind naja bisschen zu leer und es gibt viel zu viele davon und nur wenige laufen lag / bug frei. Außerdem kommt find ich net so ein spiel spaß auf nach 2-3 wochen hat man t6 voll und das macht keine richtigen spaß mehr nach meiner meinung. Jeder hat seine eigene Meinung darüber und warum soll er dann nicht spielen was ihm am meisten Spaß macht?. Wems gefällt kanns doch darauf spielen wems net gefällt spielt halt auf den Blizz servern .


----------



## Jihihad (1. Januar 2008)

Ich bin ja auch kein privatserver kenner aber ich hab mir vor nem halben jahr mal einen gemacht. Man sag ja immer "ich bin gm" auch wenn das was man dann macht nichts mehr damit zu tun hat was die echten gm´s alles zu tun haben. mein fazit ist, dass es sehr schnell langweilig wurde für mich, und dass man privatserver wenn so nutzen sollte wie von Lungodan beschrieben.

MFG


----------



## Rungholt (1. Januar 2008)

Ok mal einfach auf den Punkt gebracht!!!

*Idee von Blizzard

Inhalt von Blizzard

Technik von Blizzard

Grafik von Blizzard

Sound von Blizzard*

*[/u]Copyright* liegt bei Blizzard!!!

Das bedeutet ganz einfach und auf den Punkt, das alles was dahingehend nicht von Blizzard befürwortet, genehmigt und abgesegnet wird,  gegen die Geschäftsbedingungen von Blizzard geht, und auch nicht im Sinne Blizzard´s ist!!! 

Wenn ich ein Spiel Entwickle und Vermarkte will ich auch nicht das auch nur Teile davon dazu benutzt werden um meine AGB´s zu Umgehen oder das Einkommen meiner Firma drastisch zu senken! 

Denn davon bezahle ich als Firma ja z. B Mitarbeiter, die Technik um solche Spiele zu Entwickeln und jedermann zugänglich zu machen, und bevorschusse die Materialien die der Verbreitung dieser Software dienen.

Was Blizzard hier hingelegt hat DAS war harte Arbeit. Was ihr mit euren Priv-Servern macht ist einfach nur klauen und umschreiben! 

Meine Meinung zu.... Knallhart!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß 

Rung...


----------



## God is a girl (1. Januar 2008)

WoW Privatserver sind aus einem ganz einfachen Grund Bullshit, nämlich das WoW selber viel zu komplex ist, als das man es sinnvoll nachmachen könnte.
Bei einem Spiel wie z.B. Ultima Online ist das ne ganz andere Story, aber von WoW Privatservern halte ich garnichts.
Wer verschiedene equips testen möchte, kann es sich ja gerne machen, aber irgendwie ist das doch alles überflüssig.
Das es ne riesige Mensche an Arbeit ist, mag ja sein, aber macht es nicht besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



my 2 cents


----------



## buechse (1. Januar 2008)

Die Leute die auf Privatservern spielen, sind Noobs!
Ich finde, Privatserver sind kacke.
So einen Privatserver zu machen ist einfacher als nem Baby den Lutscher zu stehlen!
Ich hab zwar noch nie auf einem gespielt, aber trotzdem!
Ich würde mir auch nie einen selber erstellen, obwohl das doch total simpel ist.

Nur mal so meine Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Ernst: Jedem das seine, aber ernsthaft spielen (oO) könnte ich darauf nicht. Das ist mir viel zu illegal. Apropos illegal: Illegal Danish 2 ist draussen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fendrin (1. Januar 2008)

Hi,



> Das bedeutet ganz einfach und auf den Punkt, das alles was dahingehend nicht von Blizzard befürwortet, genehmigt und abgesegnet wird, gegen die Geschäftsbedingungen von Blizzard geht, und auch nicht im Sinne Blizzard´s ist!!!



Aber pServer werden von Blizz geduldet...  Und warum? Ganz einfach, weil es tolle "Fixerstationen" sind.
Ich hab auch auf einem pServer angefangen, und erst vor kurzen auf Blizz angefangen. (Und das auch nur, weil mich ein Freund überredet hat^^)

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Rungholt (1. Januar 2008)

Nein, sie werden nicht geduldet!!!

Das überprüfen nach dem vorhandensein Privater Server dauert nur elend lange!!! Und Blizzard hat halt auch noch andere Dinge zu tun!

Ich hatte auch selbst mal auf Priv- Servern gezockt. 4 Stück an der Zahl!!! Wobei 3 aufgrund von Copyright-verletzungen gestperrt worden sind!!! 

Zu Recht..... wie ich heute denke!!!


----------



## Dulkarash (1. Januar 2008)

> Aber pServer werden von Blizz geduldet... Und warum? Ganz einfach, weil es tolle "Fixerstationen" sind.
> Ich hab auch auf einem pServer angefangen, und erst vor kurzen auf Blizz angefangen. (Und das auch nur, weil mich ein Freund überredet hat^^)



wrong pserver sind illigal und können sogar rechtlich bestraftwerden aufgrund von software raub


----------



## K1lluah (1. Januar 2008)

ich kann nicht mit erfahrungen auf wow p-servern aufwarten jedoch hab ich  4 wochen lang mal auf nem ro pserver gespielt .  im grunde nix anderes als imba monster auf max level klatschen oder  mal ne skillung  austesten an sich ganz kuhll aba nix für dauer . aslo wenn man mal was austesten will dann würde ich sagen ganz okay  oder  wenn man einfach nicht das geld für norm wow hat richtig gut  ansonsten halt nyo muss jeder selbst wissen ich find die richtigen server   eigendlich besser wegen gesellschaft und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (wobei wenn son großer server  viele leute hat is das da auch gegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Frozenundead (1. Januar 2008)

Also ich habe auch längere Zeit auf einem P-Server gespielt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
War bei mir aber eher so eine "Ausweichschiene" weil ich 1. nicht genug Taschen geld bekommen habe und 2. keine Erlaubnis von meinen Eltern bekommen habe. UNd fand es daher "Toll" als ich von ein paar Freunden erfahren habe das man es auch kostenlos auf P-Servern spielen könnte. Hatt sich zwar mittlerweile geändert weil ich jetzt "Offi" zock aber dennoch find ich es ok das es Leute gibt die anderen (die Nichtsoviel Geld zu verfügung haben oder (wie ich damals) von ihren Eltern keine Erlaubnis bekommen haben soviel Geld im Monat auszugeben.) die möglichkeit geben WoW zuspielen und mal ganz neben bei wenn man nicht das Geld hatt dann ist es einem auch egal ob da mehrere Bugs/Lags oder weniger Mitspieler sind Hauptsache man kann spielen (wenn man Lust dazu hatt).
Ich kanns ja nach vollziehen das es einen ziemelich nervend ist wenn immer wieder Items von Solchen Servern kommen. Aber, es sind ja nicht alle P-Server von denen Items kommen. Meiner Meinung nach kann  man sich über manche P-Server aufregen aber nur weil einige "Doof" sind heisst das nicht das gleich alle "Doof" sind.
Fazit: Hegt keinen Groll auf alle sonder nur auf die die unsere schöne Db mit Fake-items zubomben.

 Zum Thema: Illegal kann ich nur sagen: Vielleicht, aber meine mal gelesenzu haben dasBlizzard  schon gegen einen P-Server vor Gerichtgezogen sei und den Prozess Verloren hatt. (Kann mich aber auch Irren)


----------



## Fendrin (1. Januar 2008)

Hi,

ich hab nie geschrieben, dass sie "legal" sind. 



> Das überprüfen nach dem vorhandensein Privater Server dauert nur elend lange!!! Und Blizzard hat halt auch noch andere Dinge zu tun!



*((LINK VOM ADMIN  ENTFERNT))
*
Wenn Blizz will, dass die "zugemacht" werden, werden sie es auch. Zumindest die "großen" Server.
Da das aber nicht der Fall ist, gehe ich davon aus, dass Blizz die Server duldet, da viele (wie ich z.B.) 
das Spiel auf einem solchen richtig antesten (mit nem Test Account kannst das imho nicht^^) und dann erst auf Blizz wechseln. 

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Lanatir (1. Januar 2008)

Dulkarash schrieb:


> wrong pserver sind illigal und können sogar rechtlich bestraftwerden aufgrund von software raub



die vergewaltigung der deutschen Sprache ist auch 'illigal' und du rennst trotzdem noch rum.


----------



## Easheron (1. Januar 2008)

boaah wie gern ich circa 4/5 hier eine aufs mowl geben würde, außer whinen und flamen habt ihr nichts drauf oder wie? ihr habt doch keine ahnung von was ihr redet son scheiß p-server machen spielspass kaputt und kram...was hat hatn n p-server mit DEINEM spielspaß zu tun...wenn man sich natürlich künstlich drüber aufregen muss weil man sonst nichts zu tun hat dann is das verständlich


cheese?


----------



## Xerodod (1. Januar 2008)

Naja, Blizzard tut schon was gegen Privatservern, ein paar Freunden von mir wurden die Rootserver ausgeknipst, weil sie im Offi-WoW Werbung gemacht haben ... 

btw: Wisst ihr auch Warum die P-Server so "buggy" sind? Blizzard hat über 100 Programmierer und P-Server haben halt vllt. 1-5 Leute die sich gut auskennen... Es gibt dann nach teams die 10-20 Leute haben!

@Lanatir

Er hats auf Illidan bezogen ;p


----------



## RoFu (1. Januar 2008)

Pserver stellen eine Verletzung des urheberrechtes da, da gibt keine weitere Diskusion drüber^^


----------



## Meko (1. Januar 2008)

Also ich finde das auch nicht ganz super nunja man kann einen Privat server vieleicht auch zu experimenten nutzen zum beispiel zum vergleich von ausrüstung bzw t4 mit gladi 3 oder das spielen mit anderer Skillng ohne gleich 20 gold zu zahlen oder mal MC von innen zu sehen (seit BC geht da ja keiner mehr rein wieso auch ?) und anderen sachen die mir nicht einfallen nun ihc finde es nicht so gut naja die Leute müssen selber wissen was sie tun ich bleibe auf den normalen Servern


----------



## Geige (1. Januar 2008)

ich gebs zu ich spiel auch auf nem privat-server
und ich muss sagen es macht genauso viel spaß wie auf nem Blizz-server
die comunity is (meist) super und man zahlt halt auch nix dafür
was ja auch ned schlecht ist!
und zu dem argument das Blizz das spiel entwickelt hat 
kann ich nur sagen die verdienen genug daran auch wenn sie "nur"
die einnahmen ausden software verkeufen kriegen!

Und zu dem thema das man da alles griegt also topp equip und haufen xp
kann ich nur sagen so ziemlich alle server sind Blizz-like
also es ist genau wie auf einem Blizz-server


----------



## Dulkarash (1. Januar 2008)

> die vergewaltigung der deutschen Sprache ist auch 'illigal' und du rennst trotzdem noch rum.



geh mal aus deinem Keller raus und sag der sonne sobald du noch weißt was das ist guten tag


----------



## Lanatir (1. Januar 2008)

Dulkarash schrieb:


> geh mal aus deinem Keller raus und sag der sonne sobald du noch weißt was das ist guten tag


Das heißt SOLANGE du noch weißt was das ist. Wenn du mehr zur Schule gegangen wärst statt für WOW blau zu machen hättest du das gelernt.


----------



## Rungholt (1. Januar 2008)

Gegen P-Server wird definitiv gegengangen.... Vor Gericht ziehen muß man meist nicht da es Richturteile gibt.
Meldung an Provider + Richturteil = Server down^^

Der Betrieb Illegal Verbreiter Software, auch nur in Teilen, ist Strafbar! ....kennen alle!

Die NUTZUNG jedoch ab dem 10.01.2008 AUCH!!!

Das gild ebenfalls für MP3´s DVD´s etc.... die ohne Lizensvergabe ins I-Net gestellt worden sind oder vom Heimischen Rechner/ Server bereitgestellt worden sind! 

Ergo :  erwischt man euch auf einem P-Server und überprüft Blizz eure dortigen Acc´s seit ebenso am Allerwertesten wie diejenigen die die Server mit Illegal betriebener Software zur verfügung gestellt haben!

MfG Rung^^


----------



## El-Kersoma (1. Januar 2008)

@ seren
du dir ist klar das er nichts klaut
er hat für WoW geld bezahlt und kann es somit auch Privat!! nutzten 
wenn er geld für seinen p server bezahlen lässt dann ist illegal 
ansonsten tut er nichts unrechtes


----------



## Sebasti92 (1. Januar 2008)

Xerodod schrieb:


> Langsam regt es mich auf!
> 
> Immer kommt dieses:
> 
> ...


Ich habe mir auch schön einen server gemacht.. echt klasse was man als gm alles machen kann, ich habe mir ein luftschloss gebastelt^^ und ich finde es  auch gut das man auf privatservern jede klasse auf 70 bringen kann und das in 1 sek. (je nach enstellung) .


MfG Seb


----------



## Funaki2 (1. Januar 2008)

1., Es ist nicht leicht einen PServer aufzustellen. Bis man einmal wirklich den Server online hat, braucht man mal gut einen Tag. Sobald der Server steht, killt man einen Mop, der Buggy ist, und der Server ist wieder Down!
2., Es ist nicht so, dass man auf jedem Server sofort 70 ist und t6 Voll hat!
3., Wenn man nicht auf einem gezockt hat, soll man hier mal nur lesen!
4., P- Server werden gedulded, solang kein Geld dafür verlangt wird!


----------



## Easheron (1. Januar 2008)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Das heißt SOLANGE du noch weißt was das ist. Wenn du mehr zur Schule gegangen wärst statt für WOW blau zu machen hättest du das gelernt.




roflkopter? xD


----------



## Estren (1. Januar 2008)

Boa..sowas wie 'ich gebs zu, bitte, tötet mich nicht!' kann ich ja mal garnicht ab.
1. Ich spielte auch auf nem Privaten Server, war eigentlich ganz nette, jedoch sehr viele Bugs..d.adurch hab ich WoW kennengelernt und mir echtes Wow gekauft (oder besser gesagt, habs zum Geburtstag bekommen)
2. Ihr sagt es wäre Verletzung des Copyrights, also illegal, aber wenn man sich seinen eigenen P_Server macht, wo man nur selbst drauf spielt ist es legal, denn einen Server zu erstellen (z.b. Mangos) ist learning by doing, und damit erlaubt (ist einer mal vor Gericht mit durchgekommen, leider keinen Link von der Quelle mehr)...und solange man nicht groß auf ne Internetseite schreibt '1ch h4b n3n EIGENEN W0W S3rv3r und ihr nicht ihr n00bs!!!!' kann dir keiner sagen dass du nen privaten Server besitzt...
3. Kann ich mir z.b. irgendwie keinen machen, es funktioniert einfach nicht, was beweißt, dass es manchmal recht schwer ist..entweder Batcht der hier die Datenbank nicht, oder dort funktioniert die realmd.exe nicht....


----------



## Rungholt (1. Januar 2008)

Auch nicht Richtig, weil er das Spiel verändern muss zumindest fällt der Blizz Downloader weg! 

Das ist alleine schon ein Signifikanter Eingriff in die Software! 

Somit ist dit ned LEGAL!!!


----------



## Unaton (1. Januar 2008)

Mir ist es egal ob sie legal oder illegal sind!

Ich hab auf einem P-Server angefangen und hab mir gedacht "Oh Gott muss WoW ein scheiß Spiel sein" (er war blizz like), dann hatte mich ein Freund irgendwann soweit das ich auf nem normalen Serve angefangen habe!
GÖTTLICH!

P-Server sind fürn Arsch, die ganzen Bugs, dann geht das nicht und das nicht und Aggro Range gibts auch nicht. Dann dropen die falsch oder gar nicht. Ach, es ist einfach nur lächerlich!

Blizz Server ftw! Da zahle ich gern die 13€ im Monat!


----------



## Thyphon (1. Januar 2008)

also ich halte auch nix von p-servern..
der einzige grund für mich einen zu testen wäre das man dann mal die richtige harten items testen kann..
aber nja..
spass machen wirds wahrscheinlich net so..
wie auch immer..
i-wo ist es schon geklaut..
aber das sich machne da so aufregen kann ich auch nicht verstehen..-.-

so long


----------



## Lanatir (1. Januar 2008)

Rungholt schrieb:


> Auch nicht Richtig, weil er das Spiel verändern muss zumindest fällt der Blizz Downloader weg!
> 
> Das ist alleine schon ein Signifikanter Eingriff in die Software!
> 
> Somit ist dit ned LEGAL!!!


Richtig. Allerdings schert sich Blizzard eigentlich relativ wenig drum

Und an die Leute die sagen das sie das Spiel gekauft haben und damit das Recht es zu nutzen:

Wenn ihr eine Pistole kauft um damit jagen zu gehen, so habt ihr das Recht jagen zu gehen so ihr denn eine Erlaubnis dazu habt. 
DAS gibt euch allerdings nicht das Recht, diese Pistole zu nutzen um auf jemanden zu schiessen.

Soll heissen: Nutzen dürft ihr es, allerdings nur so wie es zur Nutzung vorgesehen war.

Aber der Punkt ist: Solange diese Server nur relativ wenig zulauf haben interessiert das Blizz nicht, und Strafrechtlich verfolgt wird man deswegen sicherlich auch nicht.


Nun zu denen die krähen: Alle doof, alles 'illigal' (Rüthli-Schule?) und alle die das spielen sind doof und riechen nach Pipi: WAS störts euch? Ihr seid doch nur neidisch weil ihr entweder es nicht gebacken kriegt so einen Server hinzustellen, oder euch nicht traut einen zu suchen und drauf zu spielen. Scheiss Deutsche Neidkultur.


----------



## Rungholt (1. Januar 2008)

Ich brauch nur Googln und finde P-Server auf denen mehr als eine Person spielt!
Somit ist ein Server bereitgestellt worden auf denen Spieler kostenlos zocken wie du sagst.
Da aber eine  Lizenz (die Geld kostet) erworben werden muss um einen Legalen Privaten Server zu betreiben, und ebenfalls accounts nach dem Freimonat kostenpflichtig gegenüber Blizzard werden, sind diese Server definitiv NICHT legal!


----------



## bone91 (1. Januar 2008)

Privatserver sind höchstens (!) eine Alternative zum Testaccount.
Vernünftig spielen kann man da nicht, die meisten Instanzen sind zu, wichtige Quests sind verbuggt usw.
Mein Bruder hat sich da nen 70er erspielt.. da endete das ganze für ihn. Mit level 70 ist so gut wie nichts mehr zu tun.


----------



## Rungholt (1. Januar 2008)

Hallo Lanatir......

was heißt hier Neidkultur? Das gehört mal hier gar nicht hin *ditsch*

Es geht darum das hier jemand gefragt hat wie wir alle das Thema P-Server sehen! 
Dazu hab ich meine Meinung gesagt. Und kläre auf! 

Die sind zum einen Illegal(nicht von der Hand zu weisen) Und jetzt ab dem 10.01 wirds auch für die Nutzer Strafbar!!! OFFIZIELL!

Es sind schon einige Server dadurch gefallen und das ist nen Fakt!

Das hat herzlichst wenig mit NEID zu tun!


----------



## Estren (1. Januar 2008)

bone91 schrieb:


> Privatserver sind höchstens (!) eine Alternative zum Testaccount.


Nicht ganz..wie willst du z.b. ein  Video machen in dem ein kleiner Drache die Hauptperson ist? Auf einem Blizz serv gehts nicht, aber auf nem Priv Serv gibst du .moph wasweißichfürnezahl ein und bist n Drache. Die Nps verwandelst du ebenso und tadda gibts ne Drachenwelt


----------



## BloodyEyeX (1. Januar 2008)

Die P-Server sind doch im Endeffekt Werbung für Blizzard, da sie auch Spieler zum spielen ihrer Software bringt die nichts bezahlen wollen. So werden sie an das Spiel rangeführt und holen es sich vielleicht.
Ob das nun legal oder illegal ist wird den Machern von WoW eher wumpe sein. Und wenn es sie interessieren würde dann währen sicher schon einige Verklagt worden; mir ist dergleichen aber nicht zu Ohren gekommen.

Ich selber find privat Server eher langweilig. ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Jo Estren hat recht, zum Videos machen eignen sich P-Server.


----------



## Lanatir (1. Januar 2008)

Rungholt schrieb:


> Hallo Lanatir......
> 
> was heißt hier Neidkultur? Das gehört mal hier gar nicht hin *ditsch*
> 
> ...


Das du Recht hast ist völlig unbestritten. Es ist definitiv nicht legal.

Mit meinem Post beziehe ich mich auch nicht auf dich, sondern auf jene hier die gleich auf Leute beleidigend losgehen die auf nem pserver spielen. Vor allem wenn die ihr profundes rechtliches Wissen dadurch beweisen das sie in einem Wort 27 Rechtschreibfehler unterbringen.

Deinen Postings stimme ich zu.

Auch wenns Blizzard tatsächlich fast am Arsch vorbeigeht.


----------



## Rungholt (1. Januar 2008)

Eingriff in die Software...... sag ich da nur! 

Menno Kapiert das hier keiner??? 

Bleibt auf euren P-Servern und Spart schonmal für eure Stafe -.- 


PS: Warum verdient Blizz soviel geld? Damit Blizz euch mit Addons und anderen Spielen versorgen kann!  Die server auf denen ihr Spielt aufrecht erhalten kann und überhaupt noch lust drauf hat eure langeweile zu vertreiben!!!


----------



## Bl4d3 (1. Januar 2008)

Fakt ist es gib viele pserver viele leute spielen drauf und wenn der server einfach zugemacht wird haben die halt pech gehabt^^
is halt eigenes risiko und so
mir eigentlich egal aber ja
jedem das seine


----------



## Rungholt (1. Januar 2008)

@ Lanatir:

Ich meinte das eig. gegen dich aufgrund deines letzten satzes wo du von Neid gesprochen hattest^^


----------



## Lanatir (1. Januar 2008)

Rungholt schrieb:


> @ Lanatir:
> 
> Ich meinte das eig. gegen dich aufgrund deines letzten satzes wo du von Neid gesprochen hattest^^


Die Sache ist nur das ich überhaupt nicht auf Privatservern spiele sondern tatsächlich jeden Monat 26 Euro für 2 accounts überweise.
Und der Begriff Deutsche Neidkultur stammt nicht von mir sondern wird hier nur zitiert.


----------



## Lanatir (1. Januar 2008)

Ghodi schrieb:


> Ich gehe sogar soweit um zu behaupten das Privat Server Spieler und Hoster einen zu kleinen Penis haben!


Du gehst also soweit, um etwas zu behaupten.
Na fein. Ich hoffe während du unterwegs bist lernst du die Sprache die du hier vergewaltigst.


----------



## Rungholt (1. Januar 2008)

das Thema DEUTSCH hab ich auch bewusst weggelassen weil das hier nichts zu suchen hat *denk!!! Ich glaube behaupten zu können auf andere nicht neidisch zu sein^^

Hmmm zahlst zwei accounts... aber das ist ja dein Ding wenn du das tun willst oder? Ich zahle nur einen.... aber halt über Gamecard! was den einen monat was kostet und den anderen nichts!?!


----------



## Estren (1. Januar 2008)

Muss denn hier eigentlich jeder seinen Senf dazu abgeben (damit meine ich besonders DICH Ghodi, dich sollte man Verbannen aus dem Buffed.de Forum)??? Ihr könnt ja n Thread aufmachen 'Die dummsten Sprüche die ich benutze, um meinen Senf zu jedem Thread abzugeben', aber hier geht es um Privatserver.


Was ich eigentlich sagen wollte:
Ihr erzählt hier 'Private Server sind illegal, scheiße, und alle die dort Spielen sind dumm und haben kleine Schwänze' was aber nichts bringt. Nehmt euch doch mal nen Tag frei, und googelt Privatserver heraus. Die schreibt ihr dann schön säuberlich auf einen Zettel (merke: SÄUBERLICH, nicht 'Zetäl mit Prifatserwan'), steckt diesen Zettel in einen Umschlag und schickt ihn an Blizzard. Die werden sich dann freuen, und gleich mal den neuen Aktenvernichter testen. Hört doch einfach auf euch zu beschweren und benehmt euch einfach nach dem Motto 'Ist mir doch egal was die andern machen' und gut ist! Was der Threadstarter ausdrücken wollte, ist genau DAS was ihr hier macht, ich sag nur


> Privat Server Spieler und Hoster haben kleine Schwänze




Wieso kommen mir diese Worte erst in den Sinn, wenn ich wütend bin? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (1. Januar 2008)

Estren schrieb:


> Nicht ganz..wie willst du z.b. ein  Video machen in dem ein kleiner Drache die Hauptperson ist? Auf einem Blizz serv gehts nicht, aber auf nem Priv Serv gibst du .moph wasweißichfürnezahl ein und bist n Drache. Die Nps verwandelst du ebenso und tadda gibts ne Drachenwelt



Komisch, ich kann mich mit meinem Hunter jederzeit in einen kleinen Drachen verwandeln... 
Das kann eigentlich jeder 70er mit 15 Minuten Aufwand machen oO


----------



## Lucid (1. Januar 2008)

ich habe mir nun alle 4 seiten durchgelesen und komme zur folgenden erkenntnis:

jeder bleibt (wie immer) bei seiner eigenen meinung. 
die meisten lesen wahrscheinlich nichtmals die wahren argumente der gegen-pserver fraktion. sobald sie was gegen sich hören schalten sie ab.

fakt ist und bleibt: pserver SIND illegal. nur weil manche server nicht geahndet werden, macht sie das lange nicht legal. Es ist und bleibt DIEBSTAHL. habt ihr eigentlich schonmal überlegt wieviel mio euro umsatz Blizzard durch die ganzen pserver spieler nicht hat, die sie  - und es ist mir SCHEISS PIEP egal wie reich Blizzard ist, es geht ums prinzip, dadurch verliert das tausende nicht jeden monat zahlen?

nochn kleines härteres beispiel für alle die denken, es wäre dennoch legal:

wen ich wen umbringe, aber keiner merkts, na??? ist das legal? NEIN!

Natürlich sind die argumente : PServer-spieler sind noobs,  haben kleine pipimaxe etc etc genauso dumm^^. Generell jeder der gleich flamen muss, wie das beispiel da über meinen post, zeugen von nicht viel Reife


----------



## Lanatir (1. Januar 2008)

Lucid schrieb:


> ich habe mir nun alle 4 seiten durchgelesen und komme zur folgenden erkenntnis:
> 
> jeder bleibt (wie immer) bei seiner eigenen meinung.
> die meisten lesen wahrscheinlich nichtmals die wahren argumente der gegen-pserver fraktion. sobald sie was gegen sich hören schalten sie ab.
> ...


Also Millionen verlieren die durch die paar tausend leute die auf privatservern spielen bestimmt nicht.

Wenns dir ums Prinzip geht wetterst du denn auch gegen Blizzard, welche auf IHREN servern nicht in der Lage sind, ihre eigenen Gesetze durchzusetzen (ich sag nur Goldverkäufer).

Ein Schelm wer denkt das Blizzard eventuell die Goldverkäufer nicht so intensiv bekämpft weil da unter der hand vielleicht der eine odere andere Dollar von den RMT an Blizzard wandert.

Also bei aller liebe. BLIZZARD wäre der LETZTE Grund warum ich aufs spielen auf einem pserver verzichten würde.


----------



## Lucid (1. Januar 2008)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Also Millionen verlieren die durch die paar tausend leute die auf privatservern spielen bestimmt nicht.
> 
> Wenns dir ums Prinzip geht wetterst du denn auch gegen Blizzard, welche auf IHREN servern nicht in der Lage sind, ihre eigenen Gesetze durchzusetzen (ich sag nur Goldverkäufer).




jepp =) das prangere ich genauso an.


hm was die millionen angeht: gehen wir von 5k pserver spielern aus: das sind 5000*12*12 Euro im Jahr ~ 720k euro pro jahr. nun weiss ich natürlich nicht wieviele leute - und ich rede nicht nur von deutschland - auf pservern spielen.

aber trotzdem 720.000 euro haben oder nicht haben ist ein unterschied =)

achja: und das das deutsche gesetzt wäre mir der letzte grund, warum ich aufs töten von anderen verzichten würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?? (achtung das war ironie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Lanatir (1. Januar 2008)

Lucid schrieb:


> jepp =) das prangere ich genauso an.
> hm was die millionen angeht: gehen wir von 5k pserver spielern aus: das sind 5000*12*12 Euro im Jahr ~ 720k euro pro jahr. nun weiss ich natürlich nicht wieviele leute - und ich rede nicht nur von deutschland - auf pservern spielen.
> 
> aber trotzdem 720.000 euro haben oder nicht haben ist ein unterschied =)
> ...


Das mit Blizzard und das ich es wegen ihnen nicht unterlassen würde habe ich geschrieben weil ich diese Firma für relativ unfähig und sehr korrupt und geldgeil halte. Das Blizzard das heute die WOW server betreibt hat mit dem Blizzard das einst D2 und Starcraft und WOW auf den Markt geschmissen hat nix mehr zu tun. Erfolg und (wirtschaftliche) Macht machen korrupt. Und Blizzard ist da ein ganz trauriges Beispiel.


----------



## Lucid (1. Januar 2008)

das mag sein - trotzdem kein grund selber "korrupt" zu werden und "illegales" zu machen.

nun auch wenn es vielleicht so aussah. es ging mir einfach darum zu zeigen, dass nur weil es nicht immer geahndet wird, die sache noch nicht legal macht.

An und für sich  ist es mir ziemlich egal, ob wer auf einem pserver spielt oder einem normalen. jeder muss für sich selber wissen wieviel "risiko" er eingehen will.

Ja ich bin auch egoistisch in der hinsicht, dass ich sage - mich stören die pserver spieler nicht, da ich es momentan nicht merke, also bis jetzt auch keinen schaden davon trage. natürlich nur solange bis der spielbetreiber, wegen zuwenig verlusten oder halt nicht einnahmen keine lust mehr auf addons hat oder die normalen server weiterzuentwickeln/ offen zu halten


----------



## Lanatir (1. Januar 2008)

Lucid schrieb:


> das mag sein - trotzdem kein grund selber "korrupt" zu werden und "illegales" zu machen


mach ich ja nicht. ich zahle, und zwar gleich 2 mal.


----------



## voltagon (1. Januar 2008)

Also ich für meinen Teil probier gern möglichst alles aus, ich spiele viel auf den normalen Severn, viel auf den offiziellen Testrealms und gelegentlich ach auf Testservern, und zwar auf denen, wo man sich nach nem mobkill mit 70 alle sachen kaufen kann, aber kein Gm ist mit .item  usw.. Dort probiere ich es wie es wäre mit t6 herumzulaufen weil ich das auf den andern beiden Server nie haben werde. Ich finds auf den normalen Servern immer noch am besten aber ich finds nicht schlimm wenn man ab und zu auf p-servern ist. Ich finde die sind wie die alten Testserver, nur immer offen und man hat mehr möglichkeiten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trunks89 (1. Januar 2008)

Xerodod schrieb:


> Langsam regt es mich auf!
> 
> Immer kommt dieses:
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  bin ich voll deiner Meinung kenne ein der war auch so ein Privat server ich finde diese dinge kacke also ich bleibe bei wow und bin anständig die leute die da rauf gehen und gott spielen verstehen das spiel net ..... 

und darum finde ich können sie da auch bleiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wir sind besser ohne sie dran


----------



## Panasori (1. Januar 2008)

Lucid schrieb:


> aber trotzdem 720.000 euro haben oder nicht haben ist ein unterschied =)



LOL, für solche Firmen wie Blizzard sind 720.000 euro nix. das bischen interessiert die recht wenig.


----------



## Dagonzo (1. Januar 2008)

Xerodod schrieb:


> Langsam regt es mich auf!
> 
> Immer kommt dieses:
> 
> ...


- Das sie von Blizzard nicht gebilligt sind
- Viele später über einen geknackten Original-Account klagen (selber Schuld)
- Nie auf den neuesten Stand sind
- Viel zu wenig Spieler haben
- und weniger stabil laufen

Also wer braucht sowas?

Und ja, sie sind kacke^^ um es mal mit deinen Worten zu umschreiben.


----------



## Carcharoth (1. Januar 2008)

Panasori schrieb:


> LOL, für solche Firmen wie Blizzard sind 720.000 euro nix. das bischen interessiert die recht wenig.



Das interessiert die recht viel.
Ansonsten sag ich deinem Chef einfach, er soll dir n Monatsgehalt streichen, das interessiert dich sicher auch nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abychef (1. Januar 2008)

airace schrieb:


> also ich mein bei sowas bekomm ich son hals ich hab früher auch mal auf eien gespielt und wier können uns mall ingamne treffen und dan zeig ich dier mall wer ein noob ist...auf pserver (auch blizzlike server ) giebt es große gilden raids usw... also lawer net du vollnoob



Besuch lieber nen sprachkurs anstatt hier rumzupöbeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomtar (1. Januar 2008)

Ich hab WoW auf einen priv server angefanegn aber irgenwann hats einfacxh nur genervt das immer worldsaves waren und der sever down desweg sag ich das es eigenlich egal ist aber spaß söllte man haben


----------



## Xerodod (1. Januar 2008)

> - Das sie von Blizzard nicht gebilligt sind
> - Viele später über einen geknackten Original-Account klagen (selber Schuld)
> - Nie auf den neuesten Stand sind
> - Viel zu wenig Spieler haben
> - und weniger stabil laufen



1. Dann würde Blizzard auch mal an die Sache drangehn...
2. Selbst Schuld!
3. 2 Wochen nachdem Patch 2.3 kam, gabs ihn auch für p-server mit Mobs und Loot...
4. Es gibt >Server die mehr als 2000+ Player haben...
5. Hmm, ein Server der über Eine Woche ohne Crash läuft nennst du nicht stabil? hmm


----------



## Baralin (1. Januar 2008)

Ich kenne mich mit Privatservern null aus, da halt ich also mal meinen Mund.
Ich find's aber immer wieder blöd, dass Items von Privatservern in der blasc-Datenbank auftauchen -.-


----------



## Xerodod (1. Januar 2008)

@Baralin stimmt schon dumm ...

@sLjnho hmm... nix zu tun?


----------



## Lewa (1. Januar 2008)

wird doch irgentwann langweilig, wenn niemand on ist...oder?


----------



## Nik_1337 (2. Januar 2008)

Xerodod schrieb:


> Langsam regt es mich auf!
> 
> Immer kommt dieses:
> 
> ...



Ich hab selber mal auf nem PS gespielt (neben dem richtigen wo auf blizz server) und hab mir vor paar tagen es wieder angeguckt ob es so verbuggt ist .... und ich muss sagen es ist einfach purer Scheiß ! man ist auf 80% der server nach einem mob lvl 5 und nach 1-2stunden 70 und man kriegt waffen/sets in den arsch geschoben das  einzgiste was da spaß macht ist sein char zu equipen mehr nicht ! 70% aller sachen sind buggt .... es ist einfach nur dreck ich kann es * NICHT EMPFEHLEN * ! Da macht das richtige wow 99,99% bugfrei mehr spaß!

Und ja ich hab alles auf neuster version gespielt sogar auf mehreren servern...


----------



## Mekrath@SilberneHand (2. Januar 2008)

Legends schrieb:


> P-Server machen den Spielspass kaputt !


Begründe das mal? Sofern Du nicht auf P-Servern spielst...inwiefern tangieren die dann Deinen Spielspaß?


----------



## Mekrath@SilberneHand (2. Januar 2008)

sLjnho schrieb:


> Hoffenlich werden alle Betreiber erwischt und müssen eine Geldstrafe oder müssen in das Gefängnis. Denn es sind Diebe die das Werk von anderen nehmen und es ihr eigenes ausgeben...


Bitte Begründung? Was genau klauen diese Diebe? Ich habe gehört, d.h. hier gelesen, daß es das P_Server-Kit mal zum (freien?)Download bei Blizzard gab. Kann dieser Download Diebstahl sein? Haben die P-Serverbetreiber einen finanziellen Vorteil? Ok, sie (und die Spieler ihrer Server) müssen nicht auf 'nem Blizz-Server spielen und sparen 13€ im Monat. Aber dafür laufen sie dann in einer fast leeren Welt rum und haben relativ wenig Spaß. Wo ist also der verdammungswürdige Punkt "Diebstahl"?


----------



## LeetQotsa (2. Januar 2008)

man ist auf 80% der server nach einem mob lvl 5 und nach 1-2stunden 70 und man kriegt waffen/sets in den arsch geschoben das einzgiste was da spaß macht ist sein char zu equipen mehr nicht ! Zitat Ende

das kommt davon wenn man auf fun servern spielt. spielste auf nem vernünftigen p-server, dann sind immer so ca. 60 leute on, du lvlst wie im normalen wow, allerdings sind einige quests buggy, aber längst nicht 70%

ich frage mich langsam, ob ihr, un wen ja, auf was für einem p-server ihr gespielt habt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trunks89 (2. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wiet ihr was  ich halte von blizzard auch net viel zugegeben sie ärgern mich teilweise aber deswegen 

so nen kack mit Privat server zu machen und geilzen teile sich hollen und unendlich gold haben ist auch keine lösung okey keine kosten 

aber blizzard macht was für ihre kosten 
1.soe bringen neue versionen raus 
2. Service ( also sie helfen spieler bei problemen )
3.GM sind den ganzen tag da und melden sich mitten in spiel.
4. bald kommt neue add On raus .....


so das sind nur ein paar punkte aber die reichen mir die zu bezahlen und weiter zu spielen

und nicht so nen kack privaten server zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  das tüpisch spieler die net spielen können


----------



## Eno (2. Januar 2008)

Also.... für alle hier die meinen das Privatserver Legal sind die mögen sich mal bitte die AGB von Blizzard und die TOU von WOW durchlesen...

Die TOU(Terms of Use) von WoW ist zb. dieser Text welcher JEDER akzeptieren muss wenn er WoW installiert oder downloaded.

```
Ich bestätige hiermit, einverstanden zu sein, dass die Benutzung von World of Warcraft durch mich eine Bestätigung meines Einverständnisses darstellt, an die Regeln und Bedingungen gebunden zu sein, die in der Benutzervereinbarung enthalten sind.
```

Dort ist zum beispiel sowas zu finden wie:

```
Alle Rechtsansprüche, Besitz-, Eigentums- und geistigen Eigentumsrechte an oder im Zusammenhang mit World of Warcraft (einschließlich und ohne Einschränkung Benutzer-Accounts, Titeln, Computer-Codes, Themen, Objekten, Charakteren, Namen von Charakteren, Handlungen/Geschichten, Dialogen, Schlagworten, Orten, Konzepten, Grafik, Animationen, Sounds, musikalischer Kompositionen, audiovisueller Effekte, Art der Benutzung, moralischer Rechte, mitgelieferter Dokumentationen, "Applets", die in World of Warcraft integriert sind, Niederschriften aus Chat-Räumen, Charakter-Profil-Informationen, Aufzeichnungen von auf World of Warcraft gespielten Spielen, des World of Warcraft-Clients und der Server Software ) liegen bei Blizzard Entertainment oder seinen Lizenzgebern. World of Warcraft steht unter dem Schutz der Copyright-Gesetze der USA, internationaler UrheberrechtsVerträge und -Abkommen sowie anderer Gesetze. Alle Rechte sind vorbehalten. World of Warcraft kann bestimmte lizenzierte Materialien enthalten, und Blizzard Entertainments Lizenzgeber können ihre Schutzrechte im Fall eines Verstoßes gegen diese Vereinbarung geltend machen.....
```

und so weiter...

Alle die nun wieder damit kommen das Blizzard dies tolleriert und es duldet den bleibt zu sagen das sie nicht jeden Verstoß zur Anzeige bringen da teilweise der aufwand nicht im Verhältnis zum Verstoß stehen. Jedoch kann ich jedem Garantieren wenn einer die Sache übertreibt, das heist zb. mehrere Server mit sehr vielen Usern betreibt, dann wird Blizzard sehr wahrscheinlich dies auch Strafrechtlich zur anzeige bringen.
Und zb. Privatserver welche Blizzard aufdeckt werden ja auch meist gesperrt, da man sogar wiederum wenn man solch einen Server auf einem Rootserver eines Serverhosters wie zb. Server4you betreibt gegen die Benutzerrichtlinien des Hosters verstößt was wiederum strafbar ist.

Und wenn nun wieder welche kommen mit sowas wie: "blaaa und warum werde ich dann nicht angezeigt" bleibt zu sagen .... wenn dir jemand aus deiner Butterbrotdose ne Banane klaut.... gehtst du dann zur Polizei?

Und dann noch zur aussage "Privatserver ist soviel arbeit"....
Alle die hier sowas zb. gepostet haben benutzen eh eine Emulationssoftware welche sie garantiert nicht selbst gecodet haben. Und dann lediglich mit ein wenig Tutorialarbeit diese Software zum laufen bekommen.

Und dann nochmal eines zum Thema... Ich bin nicht gerade begeistert von Privatservern aber welche die meienen sie müssten auf solch einen Spielen die sollen es bitte machen.

Mit Freundlichen Grüßen
Eno


----------



## Gias (2. Januar 2008)

90% der posts sind hier nur flames ohne begründung

meine meinung:
wers mag soll p-server spielen hat so seine vorteile -7h bist du mit wow durch und kannst weiter mit rl machen
wo andere über 70tage played haben

wems net gefählt kann weiter normal wow zocken, und p-server mal ganz ignorieren -schaden tun ihm die p-server eh nicht


----------



## Müsli1988 (2. Januar 2008)

Also ich kann von mir behaupten das ich auf nem pServer mit WoW begonnen hab.

Ich hab auf dem server ein dreiviertel jahr gezockt, und mir genauso T6 erkämpft wie alle auf nem offi server...
Es kann sich keiner der nie auf so einem gezockt hat ne meinung bilden wie das da abläuft. 
Genauso find ich auch die anmerkungen von leuten fehl am platz die noch nie auf einem 
gespielt haben, aber alle als sch***** hinstellen!

Man muss aber dazusagen das es einige nachteile gibt, wie gesagt die buggs, laggs und 
server downs. Ich hab da angefangen zu spielen weil ich 1. nich die mittel hatte um auf 
nem blizz realm zu zocken, 2. weil ich frisch mit wow angefangen habe und erstmal in den 
content schnuppern wollte...

ok, dreiviertel jahr is lange schnuppern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aba naja...


bei manchen "fun servern" isses halt nunmal so das man nach ein paar mobs auf lvl 70
is und man sich T6 equip etc beim npc um die ecke kaufen kann, jedoch war ich auf 
nem "blizzlike" server. auf dem haben zwar ein paar quest´s nich gefunst, ein paar 
fähigkeiten waren auch buggy aber im großen und ganzen bereuhe ich nix.


mein fazit: wer wirklich nur ganz selten zocken kann und den die laggs/buggs usw 
nicht stören, kann auf nem priv zocken, ich hab gewechselt weil mir die population 
auf dem realm zu gering war auf dauer, und wegen den kleinen mängeln.
also wird jmd der wirklich spielen will sowieso auf nen blizz server wechseln, früher oder später.


btw wünsch ich allen ein schönes neues jahr   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadwool (2. Januar 2008)

Ein Kumpel von mir wollte die 13 Euro sparen und hat darum auf einem Privatserver gespielt. Ich hab ihm dabei mal zugesehen. Es war nur arm. Die Laufwege der Mobs waren auf kurze voraussehbare Wege reduziert. Die Mobs verloren nie die Aggro wenn man flüchtete. Ach ja, und das AH war komplett leer. Weiss nicht mehr ob es nicht funktionierte oder ob keiner was eingestellt hatte. Mein Kumpel hat dann schnell angefangen rumzucheaten mit GM Befehlen und hat wie nicht anders zu erwarten nach wenigen Tagen das Interesse ganz verloren an WoW.

In meinen Augen ist jeder selber schuld der sich so den Spielspass versaut. Das wäre mir der Wunsch einmal GM zu spielen definitiv nicht wert.


----------



## Squall67 (2. Januar 2008)

Also erstens habe ich mal in irgendeinem Forum einen guten Thread gelesen, in dem genau erklärt wurde das Privatserver nach deutschem Gesetz nicht illegal sind. Wenn ich ihn noch finde poste ich euch gerne mal den Link dazu. 
Zweitens Leute die behaupten auf Privatservern zu spielen macht keinen Spaß etc. Diese Leute haben schonmal überhaupt keine Ahnung wovon sie reden, da sie zu 80% nicht eine Minute auf einem Privatserver gespielt haben. Meiner Meinung nach macht das spielen auf Privatservern mehr Spaß, als auf Blizzard Servern. Sieht man mal von den paar kleinen Bugs ab die manchmal auftauchen, spiele ich lieber mit einer gescheiten 200-500 Personen Community, als mit einer 15000-20000. Die Leute auf Privat Servern, beleidigen nicht, sind hilfsbereit und halten nicht jeden für einen Noob nur weil er in einer Instanz mal mit Blauen Sachen rumrennt, als mit Epics.

Zusätzlich bin ich der Meinung das diese Privatserver auch ein Vorteil für Blizzard sind, da viele Spieler sich auf Privatservern das Spiel erstmal angucken und dann auf den Blizzard Server wechseln, so wie ich. 

Btw heult nicht rum das Blizzard "beklaut" wird nur weil 50000 Leute auf Privatservern spielen, das macht Blizzard auch nicht ärmer spielen ja "nur" über 9.000.000 Leute weltweit auf den Blizzard Servern. Was denen "nur" über 117.000.000 € im Monat einbringt. Würde ich im Monat so viel verdienen störts mich sicherlich wenn ich im Monat eine Million weniger habe.  -.-"


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (2. Januar 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=RXdAJ1fKhIY&feature=related


also ich denke da muss ich nix sagen 



*heul*heul*heul*


----------



## turageo (2. Januar 2008)

Dulkarash schrieb:


> wrong pserver sind illigal und können sogar rechtlich bestraftwerden aufgrund von software raub



Eigentlich gehört jedem mal eins auf die Mütze, wenn er in Hinblick auf Urheberrechte von "Raub" spricht. Da könnt ich mich jedes Mal drüber aufregen. Nur mal so vom Prinzip her: hast Du schon mal nachgelesen was Raub eigentlich definiert? Sicherlich nicht, würde ich mal sagen (wie leider Gottes allzu wenige, die alles der Contentindustrie nachlabern - vom wem dieses "Unwort" des 21. Jahrhunderts kommt wissen ja eigentlich alle).

_*Raub*
Der Raub (§ 249 StG setzt sich aus den Delikten Diebstahl und Nötigung zusammen.

Tatobjekt des Raubes ist (wie bei Diebstahl und Unterschlagung) eine fremde bewegliche Sache. Tathandlung des Raubes ist die Wegnahme der Sache unter Anwendung bestimmter Zwangsmitel._


So:

1. "Wegnahme": erkläre mir wie Du bei einer Software Urheberrechtsverletzung eine bewegliche Sache *wegnimmst*.

2. "bestimmte Zwangsmittel": hältst Du den Entwicklern der Software ne Pistole unter die Nase und sagst "her mit der Software"? ^^


DAS wollte ich nur mal so nebenbei gesagt haben...


@topic:
Ich hab mal damit rumexperimentiert, allerdings nur in meinem LAN zu Hause - war einfach Kuriosität. Hat auch soweit funktioniert, allerdings geb ich denen Recht, die hier sagen, dass es keinen Spaß macht oder zumindest nicht allzu lange, wenn man alles machen könnte, was man will, z. B. ".die" - sterben lassen auf Knopfdruck  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe auch einige Leute im Bekanntenkreis die regelmäßig auf PServern spieln und lt. denen sind die meisten anscheinend mehr verbuggt als die offiziellen Blizz-Realms (es geschehen Zeichen und Wunder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Auf Dauer nix für mich. Ich zock lieber auf den offiziellen Realms.

Grüße

turageo


----------



## Skeletonlord (2. Januar 2008)

Trunks89 schrieb:


> aber blizzard macht was für ihre kosten
> 1.soe bringen neue versionen raus
> 2. Service ( also sie helfen spieler bei problemen )
> 3.GM sind den ganzen tag da und melden sich mitten in spiel.
> ...



Sorry so nen Quark zu lesen... genauso wie 50% der restlichen andern Postings.
Mein Bruder spielte WoW seit der Betaphase und erzählte ab und an davon.
Der Punkt 13€ zu zahlen hielt mich aber immer von ab WoW zu spielen.
Irgendwann stieß ich durch Zufall in einem Forum auf eine Seite die einen private Server anbot und spielte dort ca 3 Monate und lernte WoW kennen.
Von dort aus bin ich dann direkt zu Blizzards WoW gelangt und zahl jetzt seit 2 Jahren meine 13€ im Monat.

Ohne diesen Private Server wäre ich jetzt immer noch nicht bei Blizzard und und diese wiederrum mit weniger Geldeinnahmen.

Ich habe kein Problem damit 13€ zu zahlen und finde es für die Arbeiten auch gerechtifertigt jedoch finde ich Argumente wie direkt über mir völlig für den Hintern.

Zitat: Tüpisch spieler die net spielen können 

Rofl.. schon alleine abgesehen von der Schreibweise is das doch nur Lachhaft.
Ich kam von einen Private Server. Du willst mit jetzt erzählen ich könne nicht spielen? Oder ich wär ein Noob oder ein stinkender assozialer sonstwas? Dir fallen doch sicher noch mehr Beleidigungen ein oder?

Na ich für meinen Teil hege keinen Groll über private Server. Sicher sind sie verbuggt (gute Serverteams arbeiten aber daran das es verbessert wird), sicher bieten sie auch nicht die Community mit hundertausenden Spielern pro Server sondern, wenn überhaupt, nur wenige Hundert (das sind schon die gut bestückten) aber dennoch bietet es einen guten Start für jeden Anfänger in die Welt von WoW ohne das man gleich zahlen muß (ok dazu gibts auch nen Gästekey).
Und die o.g. Punkte das man mal eben viel Geld bekommt oder sich bestimmte Items erstellen kann (je nach Serverart) reizen so manch einen auf einem private Server zu spielen.

Ich kanns keinem verübeln - wohlgemerkt ich seit 2 Jahren zahlender Kunde bei Blizz bin.


----------



## ZAM (2. Januar 2008)

Ein paar gröbere Flamereien entfernt, Quellen entfernt.


----------



## Ombus (2. Januar 2008)

vorallem da du als GM (auf den Live servern)dir items etc erstellen darfst..würdest du das machen wärst du deinen Job in 0,nix(null komma)los.

@Die leute die meinen P-Server seien Toll(wovon ich hier wenn überhaupt nur wenige gesehen habe)...nicht nur das Betreiben..sondern auch das nutzen von P-Servern ist strafbar...und ich denke es gibt hier viele die spielen auf P-Servern und Live servern mit ein und dem selben WoW und vergessen die Logfiles zu löschen.

MfG


----------



## turageo (2. Januar 2008)

Ombus schrieb:


> vorallem da du als GM (auf den Live servern)dir items etc erstellen darfst..würdest du das machen wärst du deinen Job in 0,nix(null komma)los.
> 
> @Die leute die meinen P-Server seien Toll(wovon ich hier wenn überhaupt nur wenige gesehen habe)...nicht nur das Betreiben..sondern auch das nutzen von P-Servern ist strafbar...und ich denke es gibt hier viele die spielen auf P-Servern und Live servern mit ein und dem selben WoW und vergessen die Logfiles zu löschen.
> 
> MfG




@rechtlich bedenklich:
wenn Du mir Deinen Anwaltschein in Deine Signatur kopierst und mir das rechtlich lückenlos begründest, unterschreib ich Dir diese Aussage auch. Ansonsten gilt wie fast überall: "wo kein Kläger da kein Richter". Ja, strafbar ist die Nutzung nach welchem Gesetz und Paragrafen, wenn ich bitten dürfte?

Schmeißt halt nicht immer nur irgendwas ohne Zusammenhang rein... Hintergrund, Infos, Quellenangaben Deiner Theorie... hopp hopp  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nich persönlich nehmen, aber ich würd halt auch gern mal Argumente hörn und nicht immer nur irgendeine aus der Luft gefischte Aussage.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frekii (2. Januar 2008)

P Server sind scheiße. Das sag ich nicht um zu flamen, ich weiß es. Hab bis Patch 1.8 des öfteren mal auf P Servern vorbei geschaut. War immer gut dabei und hatte auch top Gilden. Jedoch ging das nur so lange gut bis mirn kumpel en 10 Tage Test key für Blizz gegeben hatte. Da hat man dann erst den Unterschied gemerkt. Und seitdem bin ich auch nichtmal mehr auf die Idee gekommen auch nur an nen Privatserver zu denken.

Abgesehen auf Lans, da find ich das hammer. für mich sowieso die einzige möglichkeit den Black Temple mal von innen zu sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghodi (2. Januar 2008)

Privat Server sind Illegal, moralisch verwerflich und Raub an Blizzards geißtigem Eigentum!


----------



## Aber Derbe (2. Januar 2008)

Hab früher auf PServern gezockt
Waren mir aber viel zu verbugt 
Jetzt spiel ich nur ab und zu auf nem Instant-70 Server.


----------



## Müsli1988 (2. Januar 2008)

mal so nebenbei...

die pServer sind an sich nicht illegal weil sie auf Mangos oder Antrix basieren, daher nehmen die kein datenmaterial von blizzard selbst.

das was daran illegal ist, ist das man immer die realmlist umschreiben muss bei seinem wow, das ist veränderung des clients und ist somit strafbar!


ergo: 
Server=Legal
Clientveränderung=Illegal


----------



## turageo (2. Januar 2008)

Müsli1988 schrieb:


> mal so nebenbei...
> 
> die pServer sind an sich nicht illegal weil sie auf Mangos oder Antrix basieren, daher nehmen die kein datenmaterial von blizzard selbst.
> 
> ...




Doch tun sie... Die Genannten benutzen sehr wohl die Modelling- und Textur-Daten von Blizz. Das einzige was dabei läuft ist der Server, der auf die SQL-Datenbank zugreift. Die Argumentation hinkt imho n bissl.

Zeig mir eine Server-Emu, die die kompletten Modelling und Texturdaten mitbringt (die Map-Packs sind was andres nur so z. I.). Ich möchte die Diskussion jetzt aber eigentlich nicht in die Richtung weiterführen, sonst haben wir hier am Ende lauter Leute, die sich nur noch PServer erstelln.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings mit der realmlist haste recht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galbadia (2. Januar 2008)

"Blizzards geißtigem Eigentum!"

oh man, heult doch mit blizz. als würden die net genug geld verdienen.
die fusionieren jetzt mit activision und bekommen dadurch noch mehr geld. scheiss doch auf die p-server spieler. man man man wie ihr euch über die paar spieler aufregt. die habens sogar beschissen, die sind allein und haben nur begrenzten spaß. das ist halt scheisse wenn man wow net bezahlt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wenn die erwischt werden, haben die übrigens ein problem...also seid froh das ihr mit einem gutem gewissen wow spielt und immer die 13€ bezahlt...


----------



## Müsli1988 (2. Januar 2008)

@turageo

stimmt, da haste recht. naja, ich hab mich mit dem thema nich allzu tiefgreifend befasst ^^
hab die argumentation eher von nem admin meines ehemaligen pServers...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ok, lassen wir die diskussion ^^ 
btw: hab ich mir selber mal einen emu-server gebastelt, aber das is ne andere story  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


schon wie gesagt: blizzard bezieht von solchen servern eig. keinen schaden... und die 
hand voll spieler die da drauf sind, können ja ihren spass haben. hört sich hier schon 
fast nach neid an von leuten die bezahlen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Murloc92 (2. Januar 2008)

Xerodod schrieb:


> Langsam regt es mich auf!
> 
> Immer kommt dieses:
> 
> ...



hast du einen Beweis dafür das es nicht so ist ? Ich habe auch mal eine Zeit lang auf einem Fun-Server gespielt, aber so richtig fun macht das eigentlich nicht, weil das einziege was du da tust ist ja 70 werden und das schaffst du ja auch nach einigen Stunden und dan ? Eigentlich habe ich ja nichts gegen Privat Server aber wenn diese PrivatServer Items bei Blasc landen und man sofort siht das es gefakt ist, das nervt. Wenn man einen privatServer hat um selbst darauf zuspielen ist das ja ok aber nicht wenn man ihn veröffentlicht und so tut als hätte man daran gearbeitet und es schwere arbeit sei einen herzustellen und und und...
du hast du das gestohlen woran viele Menschen gearbeitet haben und das war schwere Arbeit, du bist nur ein DIEB !


----------



## Damoscha (2. Januar 2008)

äääm ich spiel selber privat...das is gut...man hat zwar imba equip und instant lvl 70 aber dann kommst nich mehr drauf an wie viel zeit du dein rl weggeworfen has tfür equip sondern dann kommst wirklich auf deine spiel-fähigkeit an...
mir machts richtig spass und pvp sieht man sofort wer spielen kann und wer nich
ausserdem is wow normal  total überteuert schau mal du gibst jedes jahr ca 130€ aus...dasn haufen kohle
also ich bleib aufm privat server  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

achja noch was gutes is man kann sofort und schnell alle klassen und talentverteilungen ausprobieren mit imbaequip...also so wie du weisst wie die sich später wirklich spielen lassen so findet man viel besser seine perfekte klasse....

ja der copyright is bei wow aber wenn die das wirklich so eng sehn wieso gibs dann nochprivat server und keine IP bzw IT gestützen ermittlungen von internationaler polizei? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hoffe das hat einer versanden^^

Mfg euer DaMoscha


----------



## Derrty (2. Januar 2008)

AAAAlso ich will ja nicht soo sein ne^^ aber kann sicher da wer an die beta erinnern? 

ja? nein?

wenn ja dann wirds denen einleuten das blizzard früher sogar die software für private server zum download freigegeben hat^^

man kanns jetzt so sehn das es gestohlen ist und so.

Aber immerhin haben sie es ja freibillig... freigegeben^^


private server sind eig. ganz toll. Man kann neue skillungen sofort ausprobieren oder z.b.: ein off tank will def tank werden er benötigt unbedingt 493vert. um crit immun zu werden und da kann man sich aufn pserver einfach die teile die man naheliegend zusammenfarmen kann erstellen und schaun ob es reicht anstadt da iwie doof rumzustehn und auszurechen ob sich das ausgeht. Auserdem kann man mit seiner gilde bosse testen wie man sie am besten legt anstadt das man dafür unnötig gold zahlt und daran scheitert.

Ich finde pserver eig. ganz gut. 
Es hat nix mit stehlen oder so zu tun.

damit es alle lesen können IN DER BETA PHASE VON WOW HAT ES PRIVATE SERVER CLIENTS VON WOW AUF DER OFFIZIELLEN SEITE ZUM DOWNLOAD GEGEBEN!!!


----------



## Mace (2. Januar 2008)

private server mal ganz lustig aber sonst blizzserver ftw


----------



## Dusktumy (2. Januar 2008)

Xerodod schrieb:


> @Seren
> 
> Es ist nicht ganz geklaut ... der Content für die P-Server wurde nämlich selbst gemacht und das war Arbeit...
> 
> ...





Was redest du denn für Blech?
geklaut ist geklaut!!!

Mach doch dein eigenes Spiel oder traust Dir das nicht zu?


----------



## ZAM (2. Januar 2008)

Tut mir leid das ich das hier schließen muss. Nachdem wir erst einige Flamereien und sogar Werbung für Privat-Server entfernen mussten, verkommt der Thread nun mehr und mehr zur Propaganda für Privat-Server. Das wird von uns nicht unterstützt. Sorry. Thread zu.

Die Diskussionsbasis über das Pro und Contra funktioniert anscheinend bei einigen Themen nicht.


----------



## hawai (15. Januar 2008)

hab ne frage gibt es funserver wirklich? und wo gibt es die


----------



## Mondenkynd (15. Januar 2008)

Leider ist das nicht das richtige Forum für deine Frage...wenn dann nutz SuFu oder google.


----------



## Traklar (15. Januar 2008)

die server die du meinst sin sicher Privat Server und ja die gibts waren auch lange Illegal jetzt nicht mehr


----------



## Thorat (15. Januar 2008)

Nein, Funserver, auch Privatserver sind nur erfundene Geschichten, die dazu benutzt werden Kinder wie dich zu erschrecken.


----------



## BeneXVI (15. Januar 2008)

Trotzdem antworte ich dir auf deine Frage...

Ja es gibt Funserver, diese sind jedoch illegal, da man die Datei Realmlist.wtf ändern muss, dies ist jedoch mit den AGB, die man akzeptieren muss, untersagt.


----------



## WeRkO (15. Januar 2008)

Ja, es gibt sie, das ist ein andere Name für Priv. Server, ob diese allerdings illegal sind oder nicht, darum wird sich immer wieder gerne gestritten. Allerdings werde ich hier keine Info's zu irgendwelchen Servern posten.


----------



## Galain (15. Januar 2008)

Traklar schrieb:


> die server die du meinst sin sicher Privat Server und ja die gibts waren auch lange Illegal jetzt nicht mehr



Red' nicht so nen gequirlten Driss ... Die waren immer illegal, sind immer noch illegal und werden auch immer illegal bleiben...

Quelle: World Of Warcraft EULA / AGB

/edit: An meinen Nachposter: Für Deine Aussage gilt das gleiche... .oO(Wie kommen die Kinder nur auf solche Ideen)


----------



## JacobyVII (15. Januar 2008)

ja die gibt es.
sie sind in allen ländern ausser österreich und deutschland illegal. es kann auch sein dass es schon mehr gibt wo sie erlaubt sind


----------



## Bodog (15. Januar 2008)

Hallo ,

Ja es gibt Fun server da fängst du einen char an killst nen mob bist lvl 70 wirst wo hin geportet und kannst dir alles kaufen was du willst (t6,mounts alles ........)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber es ist illegal......   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Bodog


----------



## Grimmrog (15. Januar 2008)

Stellt sich nur die Frage, ob die EULA/AGB hier greift:

denn: nicht alles was in den AGB´s steht, trifft auch zu, denn es gilt alles allererstes das HGB, und oft gibt es teilweise AGB´s die nicht mit diesem übereinstimmen, und kein AGB kann sich übers HGB hinwegsetzen 

HGB - Handelsgesetzbuch

Fraglich wär hier nur, ob die änderung der jeweiligen datei gegen das Urheberrecht vertsößt, die blizzard an seiner Software hat.
Mit betreten jedes ladens gehst du mitunter AGB´s ein, udn der Kauf eines Big Mäc kann dir auch nicht verbieten bei Burgerking zu gehen, nur weil Mäccens das auf einmal in die AGB schreiben würde.

ALSO VORSICHT LEUTE AGB´s sind definitiv oft nicht oder nur teilweise gültig, last euch davon nicht übers Ohr hauen, wenn ind en AGBS was von 10 tage rückgaberecht steht, kannmans nach 13 Tagen trotzdem zurückgeben, da man vom gesetz her ein Rückgaberecht von 14 tagen hat. um das mal als Beispeil anzubringen. das einzige was Blizzard amchen kann, ist dich bei verstößen gegen seine AGB´s zu bannen oder anderweitig aus dem Spiel zu werfen, (so wie du dich eben ind er Disco nicht besaufen darfst um dann andere anzugehen, da wirste auch raus geschmissen).


----------



## KICKASSEZ (15. Januar 2008)

lasst den doch fragen und wenn der im falschen forum postet is auch egal, flamt ihn ned gerade zu..

funserver sind privatserver, die du mit mySQL etc machen kannst.. die gibts


----------



## Carcharoth (15. Januar 2008)

Auch hier gilt: Drüber diskutieren ist okay, sobalds aber nen Link zu Guides oder so Servern gibt ist der Thread zu und der betreffende User hat n paar Tage Pause.


----------



## Dalmus (15. Januar 2008)

Galain schrieb:


> Red' nicht so nen gequirlten Driss ... Die waren immer illegal, sind immer noch illegal und werden auch immer illegal bleiben...


Yihaaa, Blizz entscheidet ab sofort was legal ist und was nicht...
Gab einen längeren Thread zu dem Thema. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum "gequirlten Driss" sag ich dann mal: Selfowned!


----------



## Galain (15. Januar 2008)

@ Grimmroq

Ok. Da hast Du natürlich auch gewissermaßen recht. Aber es wurde ja über den Server gesprochen und nicht über das Spielen auf einem solchen. Um einen Fun Server zu betreiben musst Du Manipulationen an urheberrechtlich geschützen Dateien durchführen, bzw. sie zweckentfremdend verwenden.

@ Dalmus: Klar kann ein Inhaber geistigen / materiellen Eigentums Dir etwas verbieten, wenn Du es unauthorisiert benutzt. Versuch doch mal offensichtlich gefälschte Markenartikel zu verkaufen und zu behaupten der Markeninhaber kann Dir das ja nicht verbieten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. Januar 2008)

immer noch illegal und sucht mal 1 sec zuerst bei google .. 

/close plx


----------



## Zultharox (15. Januar 2008)

So schlim finde ich es garnicht mit den Funservern, sowas sollte es mal legal geben das von Blizzard meinetwegen für ein Tag auf einem extra Server sowas freigestellt wird.

Denn kann man z.B. mal die Klassen auf 70 antesten, wie sie denn so sind, denn sowas klappt ja auf Testservern nicht mehr.


----------



## Dalmus (15. Januar 2008)

Galain schrieb:


> Ok. Da hast Du natürlich auch gewissermaßen recht. Aber es wurde ja über den Server gesprochen und nicht über das Spielen auf einem solchen. Um einen Fun Server zu betreiben musst Du Manipulationen an urheberrechtlich geschützen Dateien durchführen, bzw. sie zweckentfremdend verwenden.


Nein, mußt Du nicht. Das Gegenteil ist der Fall.
Um darauf zu spielen mußt Du (wie hier auch bereits erwähnt wurde) die realmlist.wtf ändern - was laut Eula untersagt ist.
Solange man sich das Spiel im Laden gekauft hat und die Eula später per klicken abnickt, sind diese aber nicht bindend.


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (15. Januar 2008)

private server sind nicht illegal solange man sie nicht selbst macht...
hab letztens sogar einen gm gefragt der das gleiche sagte


----------



## Thedynamike (15. Januar 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Yihaaa, Blizz entscheidet ab sofort was legal ist und was nicht...
> Gab einen längeren Thread zu dem Thema.
> 
> 
> ...



Hö? Das Blizzard Firmengebäude ist noch nicht der 51. Staat in Amerika?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Georg217 (15. Januar 2008)

hawai schrieb:


> hab ne frage gibt es funserver wirklich? und wo gibt es die



Jo gibt es ist aber verboten.
Da bistes selbst GM usw..
Hab das nur genutzt wenn der Realm Realm down war^^.


----------



## MoeMT384 (15. Januar 2008)

Also mal langsam!

Illegal ist es nicht. Also im rechtlichen Sinne. Es macht sich niemand strafbar oder schadenersatzpflichtig, wenn man auf einem Privatserver zockt. 

Es verstößt "nur" gegen die AGB von Blizzard Entertainment, denen man ja zustimmen muss, wenn man das Spiel spielen will. Das heißt, dass Blizz euern Account sofort einkassiert, wenn die das herausfinden. Aber euch wird niemals ein Schreiben der Staatsanwaltschaft ins Haus flattern. 

Ich persönlich will gar nicht auf einen Privatserver, weil ich mir die Sachen lieber selbst erspiele ;-)

Im strafrechtlichen Sinne macht sich nur der Anbieter eines Privatservers haftbar, weil der ein Spiel anbietet, für das er sicherlich nicht von Blizzard lizensiert ist. 

MfG
Moe

p.S.: mein Nachposter (Minowa) hat keine Ahnung ;-)


----------



## Minowa (15. Januar 2008)

private server selbst sind nicht illegal... nur der user der auf solchen servern spielt macht sich strafbar da er die realmlist.wtf ändern muss und laut blizz darf nichts im wow ordner verändert werden


----------



## castaman (15. Januar 2008)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> Stellt sich nur die Frage, ob die EULA/AGB hier greift:
> 
> denn: nicht alles was in den AGB´s steht, trifft auch zu, denn es gilt alles allererstes das HGB, und oft gibt es teilweise AGB´s die nicht mit diesem übereinstimmen, und kein AGB kann sich übers HGB hinwegsetzen
> 
> ...




Würde mich jetzt schon mal brennend interessieren wo du das aus dem HGB ableitest o.O die AGBs sowie ihre Kontrolle, leiten sich aus den §§ 305 ff. BGB ab... Im HGB sind sie nichtmal im Inhaltsverzeichnis erwähnt. Ausserdem können AGBs gewohnheitsrechtlich akzeptiert sein, wenn sie für eine Vielzahl von Verträgen vorformuliert sind und nicht ausdrücklich gegen §§ 307-309 BGB verstoßen...
Die Eula von Blizz besagt wenn ich mich recht entsinne, dass nur Blizz autorisiert ist, die WoW-Server zu hosten. Folglich würden hier diejenigen angegangen die die Dinger bereit stellen. 
Willst du dir also selber einen Private Server hochziehen (nein das wird jetzt hier nicht erklärt) verstößt du direkt gegen die Eula, da die ganzen Spells etc. Eigentum von Blizz sind.
Da du ferner jedoch, um auf einen Private Server zu joinen, deinen Client modifizieren musst, bist du evtl. auch nicht die Unschuld vom Lande... --> siehe Verbot in Eula
btw: Dein Vergleich mitm saufen hinkt gewaltig: Schon mal was von actio libera in causa gehört? naja...

@ TE: lass die Finger von dem Zeug und spiel weiterhin auf normalen Servern dann musste dir keine Sorgen machen gebannt zu werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Greetz


----------



## Danketo (15. Januar 2008)

Es gibt Funserver. Es sind Private Server.
Damals als ich mit WoW anfing war ich auf erst auf einem sogenannten P-Server. Klar erstmal wollt ich das Spiel kostenlos Testen. Nunja derzeit spiele ich auf dein Offiziellen, Bugfreien (nicht ganz aber ^^) Servern.

Zu den ganzen postern vonwegen die sind illigal:

Sie *WAREN* illigal! Blizzard hat das verbot ende Oktober/anfang November '07 aufgehoben. Früher haben sie sich über diese Server aufgeregt. Als sie dann 9 mio spieler hatten jukte es sie nichtmehr. Es gibt ja 2 arten von P-Server. Einmal LAN und einmal Internet Server ! LAN Server war Blizz so oder so egal, sie konnten ja nich bei der LAN reinplatzen und die rechner wegnehmen. Um die Internet Server kümmerten sich ein paar mitarbeiter von Blizz. Sie gingen auf die Server testen ob es mit der neusten Version ging. Wenn es ging suchten sie die IP von dem Host, gucken wo sich dieser Standort befindet, nahmen die Adresse und klagten ihn bzw. sie an.



mfg


----------



## Carcharoth (15. Januar 2008)

Minowa schrieb:


> private server selbst sind nicht illegal... nur der user der auf solchen servern spielt macht sich strafbar da er die realmlist.wtf ändern muss und laut blizz darf nichts im wow ordner verändert werden



Falsch.
Nach deiner Logik dürfte man nichtmal Addons installieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Badomen (15. Januar 2008)

Blizz ist es egal mit den Privatservern
Zitat von Blizzard: Ist die beste Werbung


----------



## Dalmus (15. Januar 2008)

Danketo schrieb:


> Sie *WAREN* illigal! Blizzard hat das verbot ende Oktober/anfang November '07 aufgehoben. Früher haben sie sich über diese Server aufgeregt. Als sie dann 9 mio spieler hatten jukte es sie nichtmehr. Es gibt ja 2 arten von P-Server. Einmal LAN und einmal Internet Server ! LAN Server war Blizz so oder so egal, sie konnten ja nich bei der LAN reinplatzen und die rechner wegnehmen. Um die Internet Server kümmerten sich ein paar mitarbeiter von Blizz. Sie gingen auf die Server testen ob es mit der neusten Version ging. Wenn es ging suchten sie die IP von dem Host, gucken wo sich dieser Standort befindet, nahmen die Adresse und klagten ihn bzw. sie an.
> mfg


Quelle bitte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Danketo (15. Januar 2008)

Thedynamike schrieb:


> Hö? Das Blizzard Firmengebäude ist noch nicht der 51. Staat in Amerika?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jop, das Blizzard Firmengebäude steht ja auch in Frankreich !



Dalmus schrieb:


> Quelle bitte.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oh man das is schon mitte November drausen (also der text von blizz)... ich hab kB dir das jetztt zu suchen, der Thread von dem Reporter is bestimmt schon verschollen!


----------



## Grimmrog (15. Januar 2008)

Ist Gold verkaufen illegal? Ist es nämlich ebenfalls nicht, sonst könnte blizzard alle Goldseller nämlich verklagen, und wäre wohl um noch einiges reicher.

Nur blizzard tolleriert das Goldsellen nicht! D.h.: wer die AGB´s annimmt, und dann ingame dagegen verstößt, kann gebannt werden (sofern man ihn erwischt), oder nadere Strafen in Bezug auf WoW erhalten, allein darin besteht die Greifweite von blizzard, alles andere ist eigentlich legal, bzw bewegt sich auf rechtlichen grauzonen. Wenn nämlich, ich die Software veränder, sie aber nicht zum kauf anbiete, kann keiner mir was dagegen anhaben. Sonst könnt ich ja wenn ich meinen Toaster patentieren würde, und jemand ändert was (reißt nen henkel ab, weil ihm dieser nicht gefällt) ich Ihn verklagen, weil er mein produkt geändert hat, wobei diverse patente immernoch im Produkt enthalten sind.
Privatserver wären also nur dann illegal, wenn sie jemand gegen Bares Geld anbietet, das der User zahlt, da er dann eine Raubkopie von WoW vermarktet.


----------



## Danketo (15. Januar 2008)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> Ist Gold verkaufen illegal? Ist es nämlich ebenfalls nicht, sonst könnte blizzard alle Goldseller nämlich verklagen, und wäre wohl um noch einiges reicher.
> 
> Nur blizzard tolleriert das Goldsellen nicht! D.h.: wer die AGB´s annimmt, und dann ingame dagegen verstößt, kann gebannt werden (sofern man ihn erwischt), oder nadere Strafen in Bezug auf WoW erhalten, allein darin besteht die Greifweite von blizzard, alles andere ist eigentlich legal, bzw bewegt sich auf rechtlichen grauzonen. Wenn nämlich, ich die Software veränder, sie aber nicht zum kauf anbiete, kann keiner mir was dagegen anhaben. Sonst könnt ich ja wenn ich meinen Toaster patentieren würde, und jemand ändert was (reißt nen henkel ab, weil ihm dieser nicht gefällt) ich Ihn verklagen, weil er mein produkt geändert hat, wobei diverse patente immernoch im Produkt enthalten sind.
> Privatserver wären also nur dann illegal, wenn sie jemand gegen Bares Geld anbietet, das der User zahlt, da er dann eine Raubkopie von WoW vermarktet.



*Nur blizzard tolleriert das Goldsellen nicht!*

Falsch!
Blizzard war sogar mit ebay vorgericht, wegen Acc verkauf, Gold verkauf etc. Sie wollten das man alles Löscht was damiz zutun hat.
Aber ebay hat gewonnen ...


----------



## Minowa (15. Januar 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Falsch.
> Nach deiner Logik dürfte man nichtmal Addons installieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



meinte damit dateien verändern (sollte mich klarer ausdrücken sry)... addons knüppelt man einfach nur in den interface ordner fertig...


----------



## ThomasG (15. Januar 2008)

Bloodprinz schrieb:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOB´S FUNSERVER (PRIVATSERVER) GIBT ES DIESE SIND NICHT ILLEGAL UND SIND AUCH NICHT SCHLECHTER ALS DIE OFFI SERVER VON BLIZZ ES KOMMT HALT DARUF AN WAS MAN SPIELEN MÖCHTE UND WIE VIEL ZEIT MAL OPFERN MÖCHTE DAS MEISTE GEFLAME GIBS NUR LEIDER VON DENEN DIE AUF DEN OFFI SERVERN FULL T4 ODER BESSER HABEN WEIL SIE NEIDISCH SIND DARUF DAS ANDERE OHNE ETWAS GEMACHT ZU HABEN ALLES DIES HABEN...
> AMEN




Oh, Captain Caps-Lock und die Shift Crew sind wieder unterwegs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (15. Januar 2008)

@ Captain Caps: Lies Dir bitte mal die Netiquette durch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## castaman (15. Januar 2008)

Meine Güte Grimmrog, du läufst hier im Forum rum, wie Flaschgeld o.O

Ich weiß ja echt nicht wo du deine halbgaren Wahrheiten her beziehst, aber Goldselling, Privates, Acc-Selling etc. sind nicht erlaubt !!! oO oO oO

@ Bloodprinz : I lol'd hard xD Klar alle die T4 aufwärts haben sind neidisch, weil andere es auch haben können oO uiuiuiui Capslock ftw was ?


----------



## Galain (15. Januar 2008)

Bloodprinz schrieb:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOB´S FUNSERVER (PRIVATSERVER) GIBT ES DIESE SIND NICHT ILLEGAL UND SIND AUCH NICHT SCHLECHTER ALS DIE OFFI SERVER VON BLIZZ ES KOMMT HALT DARUF AN WAS MAN SPIELEN MÖCHTE UND WIE VIEL ZEIT MAL OPFERN MÖCHTE DAS MEISTE GEFLAME GIBS NUR LEIDER VON DENEN DIE AUF DEN OFFI SERVERN FULL T4 ODER BESSER HABEN WEIL SIE NEIDISCH SIND DARUF DAS ANDERE OHNE ETWAS GEMACHT ZU HABEN ALLES DIES HABEN...
> AMEN



Oh Mann, *taubwerd* vor lauter Caps...
... schöne Grüße an die Net(t)iquette.


----------



## Magicnorris (15. Januar 2008)

Ist natürlich nicht illegal.. wird nur nicht gern von Blizz gesehen.
Damit mein ich, dass du nie eine Gefängnis- oder Geldstrafe bekommen wirst weil du auf einen Privatserver gespielt hast. 
Strafen kann dich nur Blizzard.. Mit einem Accountban. 
(Wenn du denen verrätst wie viel Spaß es doch macht auf so einen Server zu spielen ;P) 

Privatserver ist ein Oberbegriff.
Darunter versteht man auch:
Blizzlike-Server
Funserver
Instant lvl 70 usw..


----------



## Dalmus (15. Januar 2008)

castaman schrieb:


> Meine Güte Grimmrog, du läufst hier im Forum rum, wie Flaschgeld o.O
> 
> Ich weiß ja echt nicht wo du deine halbgaren Wahrheiten her beziehst, aber Goldselling, Privates, Acc-Selling etc. sind nicht erlaubt !!! oO oO oO


Hm, hat er auch nicht geschrieben wenn ich das richtig sehe.
Aber er hat geschrieben, daß es nicht illegal ist. Und da hat er nunmal recht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davidor (15. Januar 2008)

Leute,es ist in keinster Weise illegal. Denn es verstößt nicht gegen das Gesetz.
Es verstößt nur gegen die Eula von Blizz,aber du wirst dafür net verknackt,sondern bekommst nur nen accbann


----------



## BeneXVI (15. Januar 2008)

Ich denke, wir können uns darauf einigen, dass pServer illegal sind.

Alle die Leute, die das Gegenteil behaupten, haben bis jetzt noch keine Quellen genannt, wodurch ich zu dem Entschluss komme, dass alles das, was diejenigen gesagt haben, nicht stimmt.


----------



## MoeMT384 (15. Januar 2008)

Badomen schrieb:


> Blizz ist es egal mit den Privatservern
> Zitat von Blizzard: Ist die beste Werbung



Wage ich doch zu bezweifeln... hast du ne Quelle, bitte?

Also, ich hab gerade im Gamemaster-Forum von Blizz geschaut und DAS hier gefunden. 

Ich zitiere Khandgrim, seines Zeichens Forum-Panda von Blizzard, der auf die Frage, ob Privatserver aus Sicht von Blizz erlaubt sind, mit "Simpel und ergreifend: Nein." antwortet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und als Sahnehäupchen oben drauf ein weiteres Zitat von Khandgrim, der seinerseits aus der EULA zitiert:

_Nur Blizzard Entertainment oder seine Lizenznehmer haben das Recht, als Host von World of Warcraft zu fungieren. Dementsprechend dürfen Sie weder als Spielleiter (Host) fungieren, noch Dienste anbieten, die der Initiierung von Spielen dienen, noch Kommunikationsprotokolle abfangen, emulieren oder weiterleiten, die von Blizzard Entertainment als Teil von World of Warcraft genutzt werden, unabhängig davon, welche Methoden dabei zur Anwendung kommen. Zu diesen untersagten Methoden gehören insbesondere, jedoch nicht ausschließlich, die Emulation von Protokollen, Rückentwicklung oder Modifizierung von World of Warcraft, das Hinzufügen von Komponenten zu World of Warcraft oder die Benutzung von Hilfsprogrammen, die gestatten, als Host von World of Warcraft zu fungieren. 
_
MfG
Moe


----------



## Aitaro (15. Januar 2008)

p-server bewegen sich meines wissens nach in einer rechtlichen grauzone..

weiss nich ob es stimmt, aber soweit ich weiss ist es erlaubt wenn das game 51% vom originalen abweicht.. irgendwas mit dem emulator gesetz.. kp..

aber p-server lohnen nicht wirklich.. 80% der sachen gehen nicht.. skills usw.. 95% der mobs haben nichtma skills.. 

hab ne zeitlang auf p-servern gezoggt als ich noch arbeitslos war und mir wow nicht leisten konnte.. aber seid ich offi spiel weiss ich das es sich lohnt das bissl geld für sein hobby zu investieren.. nichma 50cent am tag wenn meine rechnung stimmt ^^

p-server sind wie cola .. nur pisswarm und ohne kohlensäure 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .. und wer trinkt sowat freiwillig? ^^


----------



## STL (15. Januar 2008)

Also ich hab leider den link nicht parat, aber die Eula/Agb von blizz gelten in Deutschland nicht *g* daher wären priv/funserver nicht illegal. Trotzdem find ich funserver.... naja bescheuert, da man sofort lvl70/t6 ist/hat und da geht doch iwie der spielspaß flöten oder?


----------



## STL (15. Januar 2008)

sorry 4 doppelpost.. iwie laagt die seite bei mir.. naja tut ma leid ^^


----------



## Dalmus (15. Januar 2008)

BeneXVI schrieb:


> Ich denke, wir können uns darauf einigen, dass pServer illegal sind.


Nein, können wir uns mit Sicherheit nicht.


BeneXVI schrieb:


> Alle die Leute, die das Gegenteil behaupten, haben bis jetzt noch keine Quellen genannt, wodurch ich zu dem Entschluss komme, dass alles das, was diejenigen gesagt haben, nicht stimmt.


Is klar.
Ich behaupte jetzt, daß es illegal ist Orangensaft zu trinken.
Wer jetzt dagegen argumentieren möchte, der soll mit Quellenangaben kommen, die belegen, daß es legal ist.

Es gab zu dem Thema schon einen ellenlangen Thread, der über die Suchfunktion bestimmt zu finden ist. 
Wenn Du meinst es sei illegal, dann poste den Paragraphen, gegen den man verstößt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nenji (15. Januar 2008)

Priv Server sind zwar laut den Blizz AGBs verboten nicht aber nach dem Deutschen Gesetzt ,sie können dich also nicht anklagen o.ä 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





/edit:
allerdings sind solche server öde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. Januar 2008)

priv server sind illegal ! da du die daten von blizz umändern musst

Server ändert daten = illegal
der spieler muss wtf liste wechseln = illegal

der server an sich ist nicht illegal wenn er nicht die daten von lbizz klauen würde


----------



## Zla$h (15. Januar 2008)

Ich hab von einem Fall aus den USA gehört wo jemand zum tode verurteilt wurde weil er auf einem Privatserver gespielt hat.

Hab den Link leider grad nicht mehr da aber is echt passiert...bei mir war gestern auch schon die polizei weil blizzard wohl gemerkt hat, dass ich meine Pornos in den Addon ordner gepackt hat und man das nicht darf.


Als ob euch irgendwas schlimmes passiert wenn ihr auf so nem Server zockt.

Kenn genug Leute die das machen und bei denen is noch nix passiert..mich eingeschlossen


----------



## Grimmrog (15. Januar 2008)

Ja sind nicht erlaubt!!!! aber nicht erlaubt ist kja nicht gleich illegal, rafft das doch mal bitte!

"Nur blizzard tolleriert das Goldsellen nicht!

Falsch!
Blizzard war sogar mit ebay vorgericht, wegen Acc verkauf, Gold verkauf etc. Sie wollten das man alles Löscht was damiz zutun hat.
Aber ebay hat gewonnen ..."

wenn es also rechtlich illegal wäre, warum hat blizz dann den Streit nicht gewonnen?

wann ist etwas Gewohneitsrecht? sollte man bei einem Spiel, daß es erts 3 jahre gibt schon von Gewohnheitsrecht reden?

zeigt mir rechtlich auf, warum und wieso es illegal wäre? Anhand der AGB´s ist es das nicht, und ich habe selbst schon gesagt, daß es das nur wäre, wenn es gegens Urheberrecht verstößt.

Mit wievielen leuten darfst du dir einen gekaufen Film anschauen? Wann ist es denn eien öffentliche vorstellung? Na weiß das einer?
könnt ihr so auch nicht sagen, also wenn ihr mit 20 Kumpels zum Beispiel Film schaut isses illegal? isses dann auch illegal, mit 20 Kumpels auf nem p-Server zu zocken?

Bitet rafft eines: Nur weil gewisse Sachen euch, oder anderen (blizzard) nicht passen, sind sie nicht automatisch illegal, udn ob es erlaubt ist, werdet ihr schriftlich im gesetz nicht finden. Da steht shcließlich auch nicht drinne: Es ist erlaubt so viel zu Atmen wie man möchte"
Also: vielleicht stehts im urheber recht, da kenn ich mich nicht aus, aber in den AGB´s steht nix was alleine aus den AGB´s heraus bindend ist!
Wenn jemand wirklich was Stichhaltiges findet, würde es mich interessieren.


Nur ist doch letztendlich die Frage: was wollt ihr auf so einem Server, ist ja wie cheaten, bums 60 wunschequip, wunschgold, etc, sowas kennt man doch von jedem solospiel, udn wie lange Spielt man es dann noch? Sicher nicht lange, mans chaut sich alles mal an (ok könnte Im WoW etwas dauern) und dann schmeißt mans doch eh hin weils langweilig ist.


----------



## BeneXVI (15. Januar 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Nein, können wir uns mit Sicherheit nicht.
> 
> Is klar.
> Ich behaupte jetzt, daß es illegal ist Orangensaft zu trinken.
> ...





Genau das ist es:

Nutzungsbeschränkungen für World of Warcraft.
[..]
B. Nur Blizzard Entertainment oder seine Lizenznehmer haben das Recht, als Host von World of Warcraft zu fungieren. Dementsprechend dürfen Sie weder als Spielleiter (Host) fungieren, noch Dienste anbieten, die der Initiierung von Spielen dienen, noch Kommunikationsprotokolle abfangen, emulieren oder weiterleiten, die von Blizzard Entertainment als Teil von World of Warcraft genutzt werden, unabhängig davon, welche Methoden dabei zur Anwendung kommen. Zu diesen untersagten Methoden gehören insbesondere, jedoch nicht ausschließlich, die Emulation von Protokollen, Rückentwicklung oder Modifizierung von World of Warcraft, das Hinzufügen von Komponenten zu World of Warcraft oder die Benutzung von Hilfsprogrammen, die gestatten, als Host von World of Warcraft zu fungieren.


----------



## animal1992 (15. Januar 2008)

Die AGB UND Eula von Blizz könnt getrost vergessen werden und sind nicht mal gültig! Der Käufer MUSS die AGB und Eula vorm kauf gesehen haben. Somit sind sie mehr oder weniger legal


----------



## Schattenelf2 (15. Januar 2008)

Zultharox schrieb:


> So schlim finde ich es garnicht mit den Funservern, sowas sollte es mal legal geben das von Blizzard meinetwegen für ein Tag auf einem extra Server sowas freigestellt wird.
> 
> Denn kann man z.B. mal die Klassen auf 70 antesten, wie sie denn so sind, denn sowas klappt ja auf Testservern nicht mehr.



O_o aufm PTR kann man keine Klassen mehr testen?!? Klar kann man das ???? Und die PTRs sind nicht dazu da um Klassen zu testen sondern den Inhalt des nächsten PATCHES... weis ja net was du da falsch verstanden hast aber um zu wissen wie eine Klasse so ist bringts dir nix mal nen 70er Warrior z.B. aufm Funserver mit T6 oder komplett S3 auszuprobieren??? Dann hast du den Eindruck der is die imbaste Klasse und machst dir einen aufm Orig. Server und legst den mit lvl 30 oder 40 auf Eis weil ud merkst der is langweilig und is gar nicht so imba...Deswegen um ne Klasse zu testen und zu wissen wie sie so is muss man die mehrere Level spielen... Nen Diszi-Priest is mit Crap-Equip auf 70 auch nicht besonders imba im PvP... mit genug Abhärtung und HP und pvp rüssi wird da draus nen Priest der dich nur nervt weil er zu viel aushält....

Und die Privatserver/Funserver sind illegal und die ganzen Gerüchte von wegen Blizz hat mit manchen Betreibern der Privatserver Abkommen getätigt, dass diese legal seien sind Geschichten...


----------



## Dalmus (15. Januar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> der server an sich ist nicht illegal wenn er nicht die daten von lbizz klauen würde


Und die gängigen Emus sind allesamt selbst entwickelt und bauen nicht auf von Blizz geklautem Code auf.
Daher sind sie auch nicht illegal.


Minastirit schrieb:


> der spieler muss wtf liste wechseln = illegal


Nein, das Ändern der .wtf ist nicht illegal.
Ich hab sie neulich übrigens geändert, um überhaupt wieder connecten zu können). 
Und wo hatte ich den Tipp her? Aus dem offiziellen Forum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@BeneXVI: Die Nutzungsbedingungen sind nach deutschem Recht nicht bindend - jedenfalls solange ich mir das Spiel im Laden gekauft habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xairon (15. Januar 2008)

na und ob legal oder illegal, private server lagen, sind voller bugs da sie alte server files nutzen usw. lasst die spielen, die wollen, spielst dir mal nen 70ger aufm original server hoch, willste den nimmer missen und wären die dinger soooooooooooooooo illegal, würd man ned sooooooooo viele im net finden, also bitte ruhe mit dem ILLEGAL sh!t


----------



## BeneXVI (15. Januar 2008)

Xairon schrieb:


> na und ob legal oder illegal, private server lagen, sind voller bugs da sie alte server files nutzen usw. lasst die spielen, die wollen, spielst dir mal nen 70ger aufm original server hoch, willste den nimmer missen und wären die dinger soooooooooooooooo illegal, würd man ned sooooooooo viele im net finden, also bitte ruhe mit dem ILLEGAL sh!t





Was hat das damit zu tun?

BitTorrent-Tracker sind auch illegal, solang sie Dateien zum download zur Verfügung stellen, die urheberrechtlich geschützt sind. Gib mal bei google BitTorrent-Tracker ein und du wirst tausende Seiten finden.


----------



## SeRuM (15. Januar 2008)

Chuck Norris hat nen Char auf nem server wo man sofort 70 ist.
Chuck Norris ist 66!!

Chuck Norris Spielt Bugfrei auf P-servern


Chuck Norris Spielt Privatserver und es macht ihm SPAß!!


----------



## Grimmrog (15. Januar 2008)

"Nur Blizzard Entertainment oder seine Lizenznehmer haben das Recht"

ok, wo steht das gesetzlich geschrieben, daß blizzard das recht hat?

ich kann ja auch ne AGB an meine Tür nageln: jeder der Mein Haus betritt muss sich an Folgendes halten:

§1: Nur ich darf Sprechen
§2: Ich darf alle Prügeln wie ich will
§3: Ich darf jeden töten der mir auf den Sack geht

so nun erklärt mir mal, was daran ungültig ist?

Richtig, erstmal hab ich was drinne stehen, was rechtlich illegal ist, 2. kann ich dennoch keinem die Meinungsfreiheit verwähren, die ist gesetzlich zugesichert.

AGB´s sind nur dazu da das verhältnis zwischen Kunden und Unternehmen zu regeln, bei verstoß gegen gesetze sind sie ungültig, bei verstoß der AGB, kann jede Seite aufgrund der AGB´s das Geschäft abbrechen oder beenden, ABER: keine der AGB´s haben Rechtlich bindende ansprüche, ihr könnt nicht vors Gericht ziehen udn sagen: Aber in den AGB´s steht doch... 
Sowas geht in deutschland nicht, und wenn etwas, das in den AGB´s steht, auch rechtlich schon illegal ist, zb.: Diebstahl, dann binden euch nicht die AGB´s daran, sondern das Gesetz.


----------



## Xairon (15. Januar 2008)

Ok ich bin kein Jurist aber soviel ich weiss ist das Verteilen von Daten, an Leute, welche die Originalen Daten besitzen, rechtlich zugelassen und da die Urheber von FIlmen etc. nicht die Privatsphäre der Menschen einsehen können, können Sie nix machen und deshalb nur beschränkt illegal....darfst mich aber gerne eines Besseren belehren.


----------



## Zermeran (15. Januar 2008)

OMG.


Privatserver sind von Blizz untersagt, aber NICHT ILLEGAL!!!! Kann mir irgendjemand ein GESETZ nennen, gegen das ein Privatserver verstoßen soll?!?!?!?

Diese verdammte scheiss Diskussion hatten wir schon hundertfach!!

Man verstößt vielleicht gegen AGB´s, kann dafür INGAME bestraft oder gebannt werden, ABER ES KANN NIE EIN MENSCH VOR GERICHT ANGEKLAGT WERDEN, WEIL ER EINEN PRIVATSERVER HAT!!!! DEN ER VERSTÖSST GEGEN KEIN GESETZ!!!!! DAS WÄRE ILLEGAL!!!


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (15. Januar 2008)

Ach ja, die Diskussionen über die Privatserver. Ich hab sie schon mit Kumpels geführt. Was ich dazu sagen kann:

1.) Auch wenn Blizzard IRGENDWO sagt, dass sie das Betreiben von Privatservern nicht tollerieren, kann das jedem deutschem Staatsangehörigen am Allerwertesten vorbei gehen, da hier das Gesetz greift und nicht die Eula oder die AGB von Blizzard. Und an die, die anderer Meinung sind: Nur weil Blizz en paar geile Spiele gemacht haben, sind sie noch lange keine Allmächtigen, die über jedes Gesetz bestimmen dürfen.

2.) Es gibt unter den Privatservern Blizzlike Server (also vielleicht "nur" doppelte EP-Rate wie auf offi. Servern),
es gibt Midrate/Highrate Server (z.B. 30-fache EP) und es gibt Funserver (z.B. 200-fache EP, oder 1 Mob killen--->lvl 200/kannst dir alles kaufn usw.).

An alle, die jetzt Quellen verlangen: Dann gebt MIR Quellen, die beweisen, dass P-Server illegal sind oder lest euch gleich unser schönes Gesetz durch (Gesetz geht voe AG. In Amerika sind die Privatserver vielleicht illegal (hab da keine Ahnung, wohn ja nich bei denen^^), aber hier nicht. Denkt doch mal nach: Wenn diese Server dem Gesetz nach illegal wären, dann gäbe es keine Privatserver, da diese alle...gesperrt (gelöscht?) würden. Und erzählt mit nicht es gäbe kaum Privatserver! Es gibt genug Seiten, auf denen man solche findet!


MfG,
Jan-Niclas


----------



## Thyphon (15. Januar 2008)

Bloodprinz schrieb:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOB´S FUNSERVER (PRIVATSERVER) GIBT ES DIESE SIND NICHT ILLEGAL UND SIND AUCH NICHT SCHLECHTER ALS DIE OFFI SERVER VON BLIZZ ES KOMMT HALT DARUF AN WAS MAN SPIELEN MÖCHTE UND WIE VIEL ZEIT MAL OPFERN MÖCHTE DAS MEISTE GEFLAME GIBS NUR LEIDER VON DENEN DIE AUF DEN OFFI SERVERN FULL T4 ODER BESSER HABEN WEIL SIE NEIDISCH SIND DARUF DAS ANDERE* OHNE ETWAS GEMACHT ZU HABEN* ALLES DIES HABEN...
> AMEN



looooool
graz@selfown..

genau das ist der fehler..
faule säcke..-.-
1. wenn ich alles gratis haben könnte würd ich mich mit t4 nicht zu frieden geben
2. wo ist dann der spass wenn jeder mit ultra EQ rumrennt.. da is nix mit nem echten gemetzl..
3. langzeitspass..? ja super..  komplett t6 mit epische sockeln und megaverzauberungen.. und dann mit  5 mann mecha oder so  rocken weil nicht mehr auf den sever spielen.. COOOOOOL .. wollte ich schon immer mal..-.- oder gleich alleine BT oder hyal onehitten.. jawohl das zeugt von skill >_<
4. capslock verhält sich äquivalent zur intelligenz.. das sprichtwort "wer schreit will schlau wirken" stimmt schon i-wo..


junge l2p..
mehr hab ich dazu nicht zu sagen


----------



## Spy123 (15. Januar 2008)

hab ers blizz gezoggt dann, weil mir das lvln zu lahm ging, mal funserver von nem Freund, war mir dann auch zu blöd, vorallem weil diese Private Server alle Bugs haben ohne Ende. Aber um mal zu gucken was mit t6 und so is vllt mal ganz nice aber auf dauer fürn Arsch...dann lieber back to blizz und gut is
da funkt alles 

so...

/edit: Ich möchte hier auch bitte keinen Mist mehr hören von wegen die sind Legal....danke!


----------



## Thursoni (15. Januar 2008)

Bloodprinz schrieb:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOB´S FUNSERVER (PRIVATSERVER) GIBT ES DIESE SIND NICHT ILLEGAL UND SIND AUCH NICHT SCHLECHTER ALS DIE OFFI SERVER VON BLIZZ ES KOMMT HALT DARUF AN WAS MAN SPIELEN MÖCHTE UND WIE VIEL ZEIT MAL OPFERN MÖCHTE DAS MEISTE GEFLAME GIBS NUR LEIDER VON DENEN DIE AUF DEN OFFI SERVERN FULL T4 ODER BESSER HABEN WEIL SIE NEIDISCH SIND DARUF DAS ANDERE OHNE ETWAS GEMACHT ZU HABEN ALLES DIES HABEN...
> AMEN



Worauf sollte man neidisch sein? Auf ein paar Befehle und 2 Stunden Spielspass oO? Offiziele Server sind um Welten besser. Privat Server sind nur zum testen oder erkunden gut.


----------



## Dalmus (15. Januar 2008)

Spy123 schrieb:


> /edit: Ich möchte hier auch bitte keinen Mist mehr hören von wegen die sind Legal....danke!


Und ich möchte hier auch bitte keinen Mist mehr lesen von wegen die sind illegal....danke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schamll (15. Januar 2008)

ich selbst kenne einen kumpel der auf einem privatserver spielt ich habs bei seinem char kurz probiert und muss sagen is echt langweilig du bekommst für jedes mob 3k xp wo is da der sinn? außerdem is es illegal ich möchte betonen das ich im nur geholfen habe und bin ein mensch der schwer nein sagen kann ^^

edit: ich bitte einen moderator diesen thread zu closen


----------



## castaman (15. Januar 2008)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> "Nur Blizzard Entertainment oder seine Lizenznehmer haben das Recht"
> 
> ok, wo steht das gesetzlich geschrieben, daß blizzard das recht hat?
> 
> ...



Wieder ein wunderbarer Vergleich oO Schließt du mit jedem einen Vertrag der zu dir nach Hause kommt? Bist du evtl Gaststättenbesitzer, dass somit ein Dienstleitungsvertrag in Form eines Bewirtungsvertrags zustande kommt? Ich denke eher nicht...
Du sagst selber, dass sie das Verhältnis Unternehmer-Kunde regeln...ergo was liegt vor: ein Vertrag (welch Wunder) mit Erweiterungen, die die Kunden akzeptieren können wenn sie wollen.

Du sagst andauernd, AGBs ungültig etc. Sag mir bitte mit Zitat welche das sein sollen? Weiter oben hat jemand gepostet, dass Blizz es nicht toleriert, dass jemand anders als sie die Server hostet. 
Was die rechtlichen Folgen daraus wären? Sicher keine Haft in einer JVA aber vermutlich eine Klage auf Unterlassung von Seiten Blizzards an den Betreiber. Da wird man evtl je nach Ausmaß des Servers mit ner "Verwarnung" wegkommen, im schlimmeren Fall mit nem Anspruch auf Schadenersatz...
Genauso das zugänglich machen der AGB: Wenn ihr die Software im Laden kauft gelten die AGB des Verkäufers bzgl seiner Haftung etc. Erst wenn du das Game zocken willst muss Blizz dir die AGB zugänglich machen...
Irgendjemand hat auch das Beispiel DVD angebracht, ob er den Film mit 20 Kumpels ansehen darf... das hinkt genauso gewaltig da ein Öffentlichmachen erst dann vorliegt, wenn du es einem unbestimmten Personenkreis zugänglich machst. Ob du 10 oder 30 Freunde in deine Bude rufst ist dem Filmvertreiber egal.

@ Jan-Niclas den Master of Puppets:
Dir ist schon bewusst, dass Privateserver das geistige Eigentum von Blizz verwenden oder? Der Emulator selber ist Freeware und stellt kein Problem dar, da Emulatoren nicht verboten sind. Aber sobald du WoW auf so einem Teil laufen lässt nutzt du ihr Eigentum. Ihre Spells, ihre Designs, usw. Durch den Kaufpreis und das Abo erwirbst du nur die Berechtigung es zu nutzen mehr net.
Ausserdem was soll es bringen das Gesetz zu lesen? AGB sind Vertragsteile, keine Verträge. Evtl. solltest du dich n bissel mehr mit der Materie auseinander setzen und Gegenbeweise bringen, dass sie legal sind bevor du große Reden schwingst.
Ausserdem muss sich Blizz auch dahinterklemmen und recherchieren um die Hoster der Privates zu herauszubekommen. Nicht jeder Hoster bestellt sich in Deutschland seinen Rootserver...schau mal in einschlägige Foren und mach dich mal schlau.

So far Greetz


----------



## Spy123 (15. Januar 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Und ich möchte hier auch bitte keinen Mist mehr lesen von wegen die sind illegal....danke!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du meinst wohl "legal" ..weil ich "hören" geschrieben hab...oder wie ^^ ?


----------



## Twofaceoo (15. Januar 2008)

naja und zu der strafe... wenn du auf nem privat server zockst, und blizz das spitz bekommt sollen die mal versuchen nen acc zu sperren den man nicht besitzt... oder hackt sich blizz dann in die datenbank des privatservers ein und sperrt alles? das wäre mal geil


----------



## Dalmus (15. Januar 2008)

Spy123 schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl "legal" ..weil ich "hören" geschrieben hab...oder wie ^^ ?


Nein, ich habe schon bewußt beide Wörter geändert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





castaman schrieb:


> Genauso das zugänglich machen der AGB: Wenn ihr die Software im Laden kauft gelten die AGB des Verkäufers bzgl seiner Haftung etc. Erst wenn du das Game zocken willst muss Blizz dir die AGB zugänglich machen...


Genau. Wenn ich die Software im Laden kaufe, dann gelten die AGB des Verkäufers.
In meinem Fall... laß mich überlegen... Saturn glaub ich.
Die Nutzungsbestimmungen von Blizzard sind in dem Moment völlig uninteressant.
Ich erwerbe gleichzeitig auch das Nutzungsrecht und das ist toll, denn ich kann dann mit der Software machen was ich will - auch Dateien ändern wie ich lustig bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





castaman schrieb:


> Dir ist schon bewusst, dass Privateserver das geistige Eigentum von Blizz verwenden oder? Der Emulator selber ist Freeware und stellt kein Problem dar, da Emulatoren nicht verboten sind. Aber sobald du WoW auf so einem Teil laufen lässt nutzt du ihr Eigentum. Ihre Spells, ihre Designs, usw. Durch den Kaufpreis und das Abo erwirbst du nur die Berechtigung es zu nutzen mehr net.


Die Spells, die Designs, die Texturen, die Sounds... die sind alle im Client integriert.
Nicht im Emulator. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





castaman schrieb:


> Ausserdem was soll es bringen das Gesetz zu lesen? AGB sind Vertragsteile, keine Verträge. Evtl. solltest du dich n bissel mehr mit der Materie auseinander setzen und Gegenbeweise bringen, dass sie legal sind bevor du große Reden schwingst.


Seit wann muß man beweisen, daß etwas legal ist?
Andersrum wird ein Schuh draus...


----------



## Chronon (15. Januar 2008)

Ich will nur mal klar stellen das es mehrere arten von p-server gibt!
es gibt server wo man isntant 70 ist und sich alles kaufen kann was man will
dann gibt es noc hwelche wo man flott levelt(also net instant 70) und alles kaufen kann
dann noch blizzlike server wo raten wie auf blizz sind und man sich die items erfarmen muss und net kaufen kan.
und es gibt server (kaum zu glauben^^) die haben wenig bugs und tausende von Spielern!
wie bei anderen posts erwähnt sind die in deutschland legal und wonanders weiss ich net

Edit: achja es gibt noch andere arten von server aber das sind zu viele um die hier aufzuzählen


----------



## woggly4 (15. Januar 2008)

Egal ob illegal oder nicht - auf offiziellen Servern macht es mehr Spaß - von wegen Bevölkerung, bugfrei (jedenfalls bugfreier, als priv.) und so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spy123 (15. Januar 2008)

Chronon schrieb:


> Ich will nur mal klar stellen das es mehrere arten von p-server gibt!
> es gibt server wo man isntant 70 ist und sich alles kaufen kann was man will
> dann gibt es noc hwelche wo man flott levelt(also net instant 70) und alles kaufen kann
> dann noch blizzlike server wo raten wie auf blizz sind und man sich die items erfarmen muss und net kaufen kan.
> ...



Das letze mal...Sie sind nich legal...werder hier in Deutschland, noch in Russland, Timbuktu oder den Osterinseln...vielleicht in deiner kleinen Traumwelt...aber ok

Ich glaub ich äußer mich dazu auch net mehr, weil die Leute einfach alles glauben was man ihnen sagt...bis auf die Wahrheit


----------



## Dalmus (15. Januar 2008)

Spy123 schrieb:


> Das letze mal...Sie sind nich legal...werder hier in Deutschland, noch in Russland, Timbuktu oder den Osterinseln...vielleicht in deiner kleinen Traumwelt...aber ok


Tatsächlich nicht? Warum nicht? 


Spy123 schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich äußer mich dazu auch net mehr, weil die Leute einfach alles glauben was man ihnen sagt...bis auf die Wahrheit


Ob Du Dich zu dem Thema nochmal äußerst bleibt selbstredend Dir überlassen.
Tust Du es nicht, dann versäumst Du die Gelegenheit Sturköpfe wie mich zu überzeugen. Allerdings müßtest Du dann mit Argumenten kommen. "Das letze mal...Sie sind nich legal..." ist kein Argument. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ysera92 (15. Januar 2008)

priv. server sind in DEUTSCHLAND nicht illegal!
sie befinden sich in einer gesetztlichen grauzone d.h blizz kann dir vll sagen dass du ihn abschalten sollst ob du es machen musst ist jedoch eine andere frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das selbe gillt im übrigen auch für account verkauf/tausch/kauf blizz kann auch den acount deswegen sperren wenn du jedoch dagegen klagst bekommst du sicher recht da blizzards agbs in deutschland noch gelten.


----------



## woggly4 (15. Januar 2008)

Spy123 schrieb:


> Das letze mal...Sie sind nich legal...werder hier in Deutschland, noch in Russland, Timbuktu oder den Osterinseln...vielleicht in deiner kleinen Traumwelt...aber ok
> 
> Ich glaub ich äußer mich dazu auch net mehr, weil die Leute einfach alles glauben was man ihnen sagt...bis auf die Wahrheit


Private Server sind nur dann illegal, wenn die Datenbank etc. "geklaut" bzw. kopiert wurde. Solange der Serverbetreiber diese selbst erstellt, ist alles im grünen Bereich.


Private Server sind eine Grauzone.


----------



## ZAM (15. Januar 2008)

Warum kommt das Thema eigentlich jede Woche aufs neue, mit immer den gleichen Argumentationen und Gegen-Argumentationen auf? Ihr kommt damit nicht in den Community-Watch verdammt. ;-)


----------



## Spy123 (15. Januar 2008)

OK, dann nicht das letzte mal.
Aber alle Argumente wurden hier in dem Thread schon 1000x genannt...und ich hab kein bock die noch mal alle auf zu zählen

BTW: Ich schreib hier wahrscheinlich eh noch 10x rein weil ich WoW neu installieren muss xD...aber iwie selfpwned


----------



## Melron (15. Januar 2008)

Fun Server bedeutet:

- auf langsamen Servern daddeln die öfter mal down sind
- wenn man pech hat und man stolz lvl 70 erreicht hat kann es passieren das der Server einies Tages nimmer da ist
- gähnende leere Länder weil grad mal 50 Hansels eingelofft sind

Also wenn du Lust auf diese Art von "fun" hast bitteschön ;-)


Ich bleib lieber bei den offiziellen Servern ;-)

greetz
Melron


----------



## Thedynamike (15. Januar 2008)

Danketo schrieb:


> Jop, das Blizzard Firmengebäude steht ja auch in Frankreich !



Blizzard Entertainment 
6060 Center Drive
Los Angeles
California 90045

Frankreich hat jetzt auch ein Los Angeles?


----------



## Chronon (15. Januar 2008)

Melron schrieb:


> Fun Server bedeutet:
> 
> - auf langsamen Servern daddeln die öfter mal down sind
> - wenn man pech hat und man stolz lvl 70 erreicht hat kann es passieren das der Server einies Tages nimmer da ist
> ...



omg... 
Es gibt durchaus GUTE server welche nicht oft down sind (meist nur bei wartungsarbeiten)!
es gibt server da sind sogar tausende Spieler on
und es gibt server wo beides gut läuft...


----------



## castaman (15. Januar 2008)

@ Dalmus:

natürlich sitzen die Spells nicht im Emulator, aber wenn du einen Private aufziehst, wo bekommt er dann seine Daten über Spells etc. her? Genau, aus der WoW-Software die man zwangsläufig installieren muss.
Und sobald du den Server laufen lässt, hantierst du auch mit dem "Eigentum" von Blizz, ergo Spells etc.

Ich glaube man muss hier mal bei legal/illegal differenzieren, da Rechtssprechung alles andere als vorhanden ist.
Fakt ist, dass Blizzard das Recht hat gegen die Betreiber vorzugehen und sie auch "zwingen" kann die Teile dicht zu machen, notfalls gerichtlich (ich vermute mal nicht das Blizzard erst redet und dann schießt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Niemand anders als Blizzard darf WoW hosten und es ist und bleibt ihr (Blizzards) geistiges Eigentum, samt dem gesamten Content.

@ Woggly: nur woher bekommen sie die Daten für die Datenbank? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (15. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Warum kommt das Thema eigentlich jede Woche aufs neue, mit immer den gleichen Argumentationen und Gegen-Argumentationen auf? Ihr kommt damit nicht in den Community-Watch verdammt. ;-)


Kein Ahnung, aber irgendwie macht's Spaß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es ist völlig stressfrei, weil man sich noch nichtmal was Neues einfallen lassen muß, sondern völlig entspannt die alten Argumente wieder rauskramt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rastas (15. Januar 2008)

ROFL ja es gibt sie! Doch diese "Privates" kommen qualitativ nich an die Blizz Server ran! Ist so und wird immer so bleiben! CyA


----------



## Chronon (15. Januar 2008)

Thedynamike schrieb:


> Blizzard Entertainment
> 6060 Center Drive
> Los Angeles
> California 90045
> ...



*Der Hauptsitz von Blizzard Entertainment, einer Tochtergesellschaft von Vivendi Games, befindet sich in Irvine, Kalifornien.* Blizzard Entertainment wurde 1991 von Allen Adham, Michael Morhaime (President) und Frank Pearce (Senior Vice President) unter dem Namen Silicon & Synapse gegründet.

Die Quelle


----------



## Dreamforce (15. Januar 2008)

Ich kan nun nicht soviel dazu sagen, aber das was ich weiß ist:

-Blizzard sieht Privat-Server als Werbung an(Vielleicht gefällt der Person WoW und  er kommt zu uns rüber, weil es bei uns weniger bugs gibt und wird mehr Leute haben, mit denen die spielen können.)

-Es ist so lange nicht illigal, wie du kein Geld damit verdienst.

-Sobald du hier in Deutschland etwas kaufst, darfst du damit anstellen was du willst. Kan dir keiner sagen, dass du deine Tastatur nicht kaputt machen darfst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Twofaceoo (15. Januar 2008)

> -Blizzard sieht Privat-Server als Werbung an(Vielleicht gefällt der Person WoW und er kommt zu uns rüber, weil es bei uns weniger bugs gibt und wird mehr Leute haben, mit denen die spielen können.)



ging mir genau so. habe auch auf nem privaten gezockt und bin dann auf nen offi weil mc zu 4. auf einem "blizzlike" server keinen bock macht^^


----------



## Vallar (15. Januar 2008)

jo das mit dem kaufen etc. stimmt schon weil es gab mal ne seite namens bockwurst.(de??) und die hatte nie probleme, jeder kannte sie und alle luden sich wie verrückt sachen runter, aber als es die downloadcharts dort unter dem namen "bockwurst hits" zu kaufen gab wurde die seite über nacht dicht gemacht...sehr seltsam...
und habt ihr es schonmal erlebt, also wirklich RICHTIG selbst erlebt das jemand wegen nem download von filmen angezeigt wurde? erzählungen von freunden die etwas von freundes freunden kennen zählt nicht, labern kann jeder. und da ist das problem: die kapitalistische industrie möchte durch die ganzen reportagen usw. nur angst machen das man hinter gitter kommt etc. als "raubkopierer". die die die meinen sind die typen in polen oder sonstewo die 50 dvd brenner haben und covers und hüllen und die ganze scheiße, und sei es nur 50 cent, verkaufen...wenn du nen film brennst und  all deinen freunden leihst kann dir niemand was ^^ naja back to topic:
in der agb von blizz steht ja wirklich drin das nur blizz hosten darf und man keine dateien verändern darf usw. steht da auch wirklich wortgenau geschrieben das im falle eines verstoßes mit rechtlichen schritten vorgegangen wird? steht dort drin das man im falle eines missbrauchs mit hohen strafen zu rechnen hat? da steht nur drin das nur blizz die dinger ändern darf, aber von hohen strafen etc. steht dort nix ^^


----------



## castaman (15. Januar 2008)

Vallar schrieb:


> in der agb von blizz steht ja wirklich drin das nur blizz hosten darf und man keine dateien verändern darf usw. steht da auch wirklich wortgenau geschrieben das im falle eines verstoßes mit rechtlichen schritten vorgegangen wird? steht dort drin das man im falle eines missbrauchs mit hohen strafen zu rechnen hat? da steht nur drin das nur blizz die dinger ändern darf, aber von hohen strafen etc. steht dort nix ^^



Genau und sie haben die AGB nur damit die Textfenster vorm Login gefüllt sind o.O einen anderen Zweck verfolgen sie nicht....


----------



## Arahtor (15. Januar 2008)

also ich bleibe auf den rrichtigen Servern. Da freut mabn sich wenigstens wenn man ein Ziel erreicht und nicht ercheatet hat.


----------



## Caymen (15. Januar 2008)

Also um das jetzt abzuschließen:
Blizz mag die server einfahc nur nicht, da sie die möglichkeit geben ihr produkt in (fast) voller Vielfalt für lau auszunutzen.
Es gibt qualitativ gute Und schlechte privat server, ob die an blizz`s server rankommen is eine persönliche meinung und liegt im Auge des betrachters.
Sie werden nur oft von Blizzard mitarbeitern als "illegal" tituliert, damit alle Spieler brav ihr geld zahlen.
was mich erschreckt ist dass so viele user mit ihrem juristischen fachwissen angeben müssen;D
MFG cay


----------



## Gronwell (15. Januar 2008)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> ALSO VORSICHT LEUTE AGB´s sind definitiv oft nicht oder nur teilweise gültig, last euch davon nicht übers Ohr hauen, wenn ind en AGBS was von 10 tage rückgaberecht steht, kannmans nach 13 Tagen trotzdem zurückgeben, da man vom gesetz her ein Rückgaberecht von 14 tagen hat. um das mal als Beispeil anzubringen. das einzige was Blizzard amchen kann, ist dich bei verstößen gegen seine AGB´s zu bannen oder anderweitig aus dem Spiel zu werfen, (so wie du dich eben ind er Disco nicht besaufen darfst um dann andere anzugehen, da wirste auch raus geschmissen).



Das mit der Vorsicht mag ja noch stimmen, das Beispiel aber leider absolut nicht. Es gibt KEIN Rückgaberecht in Deutschland. Wenn der Kaufvertrag gültig und die Ware mangelfrei ist, hast Du keinerlei Recht das ganze zurück zu geben, das ganze läuft nur über Kulanz des Handels, verpflichtet ist er dazu nicht, wäre auch ein unding, weil es zu einer riesigen Unsicherheit im Rechtsverkehr führen würde.
Ich kann mir aber denken, was Du meintest, nämlich das Widerrufsrecht, das hat man allerdings nur bei Fernabsatzgeschäften, also wenn man etwas übers Internet, per Telefon oder in einem Katalog bestellt.


----------



## lord just (15. Januar 2008)

naja die server sind an für sich nicht illegal, so lange man damit keinen gewinn macht. man hat die daten gekauft und darf sie nutzen wie man will, ausser man macht damit gewinn, weil dann das urheberrecht greift und man dem hersteller nen teil des gewinns zahlen muss.

die eula und die agb beziehen sich nur auf das spielen auf blizzardservern. wenn man jetzt dateien abändert, dann hat blizzard sich über die eula und die agb das recht eingeräumt den account zu sperren.

dass sie oft als illegal bezeichnet werden, liegt daran, dass das ganze meist in ner grauzone steckt, weil man nicht genug ändert. meist muss man beim start noch immer die agb und eula von blizzard annehmen, wo dann der verdacht aufkommen könnte, man würde auf nem offiziellen server spielen und das ganze geht dann schon in richtung betrug.

dann gibt es bei den privaten servern oft probleme, weil es halt einzelne personen oder nur kleine gruppen sind, die sich um den server kümmern und es gibt auch oft hackerattacken. hinzu kommt, dass die spielversion fast immer um ein paar versionen zurückhängt, weil die leute sich nicht damit auskennen.

es gibt natürlich gute und schlechte server, aber meist sind es schlechte und auf die guten server kommt man meist nicht drauf, weil man erst nen invite braucht und die server meist auf englisch sind.


----------



## der_alf (15. Januar 2008)

Zu den rechtlichen Bewertungen sollte man die Situation erst einmal aufteilen in die strafrechtlich relevanten Bereiche und in die privatrechtlichen Bereiche.

Fangen wir mit den privatrechtlichen bereich an.

Die AGBs von Blizzard besagen, dass man das Programm nur auf den Servern von Blizzard laufen lassen darf und weder als Host noch als Gast auf privat erstellten Servern spielen darf. Sollte man dies dennoch tun, dann kann (nicht muss) Blizzard den Account sperren und das weitere Verwenden der Software untersagen. 


Zur Begründung (weil gleich der Einwand kommt: "Ich habe das Programm schliesslich gekauft!"):

Man hat das NUTZUNGSRECHT des Programms erstanden - das beinhaltet das Nutzen der Software nach den Richtlinien der Firma Blizzard; und diese Richtlinien (AGBs) unterscheiden sich zu denen von anderen Softwarefirmen (Spiele und Anwendungen) nicht sonderlich - daher kann man  davon ausgehen, dass die AGBs gesetzeskonform sind und damit das Erstellen und und das Beitreten von privaten Servern nicht von Blizzard erlaubt ist. Ob nun Blizzard den Hauptsitz in den USA hat, interessiert nicht, da der Firmenableger in Deutschland ist und beim Kauf deutsches und europäisches Recht gilt und die AGBs sich in diesem Rahmen bewegen.

EIGENTUM erwirbt man beim Kauf auch - aber nur das Eigentum der DVD/CD an sich, den Handbüchern und der Spieleverpackung. Die CD/DVD kann ich als mein Eigentum in den Ofen stecken - ist nicht verboten. Das Hanbuch kann ich durchlesen oder aufessen - ist auch nicht nicht verboten. Auch hier kann man aber nicht beliebig alles nutzen - Kopien der Handbücher zu verkaufen verbietet das Urheberrecht z.B..

Die Frage ist nun auch, was man mit der CD/DVD machen darf, wenn Blizzard tatsächlich die Verwendung untersagt: Mit der CD/DVD darf ich tun was ich will - nur das Programm darauf darf ich nicht mehr verwenden - ich kann also die CD/DVD an die Wand nageln oder in mein Regal stellen - ich darf nur nicht das Programm verwenden; soweit die Frage nach der Theorie, denn in der Praxis schert sich Blizzard nicht wirklich um die Leute, die auf einem privaten Server spielen, da diese Server nicht nur deutlich veraltet und instabiler sind, sondern weil es auch einfach zu wenig sind und diese Spieler nicht auf den WOW-Servern in die Spielbalance eingreifen. Damit sind diese Spieler Blizzard einfach egal.


Ob nun Blizzard einen Account dichmacht wegen Teilname an privaten Servern? Das glaube ich allerdings weniger, da Aufwand (Beweisführung) zu Kosten doch zu gering sind. Daher wird man von dieser Seite wohl eher weniger zu fürchten haben; was dennoch an der rechtlichen Bewertung nichts ändert. Man darf nicht vergessen, dass Blizzard keine finanziellen Vorteile hat, wenn man so etwas verfolgen würde, denn die Spieler würden bestimmt nicht wieder ein neues WO kaufen und brav zocken.... und zahlen. Das Blizzard ein Wirtschaftsunternehmen ist, lässt man so etwas laufen.



Zum Strafrechtlichen Teil:

Verboten und mit staatsanwaltlichen Untersuchungen - da kann man nur mit der Verletzung des Urheberrechtes kommen. Schliesslich verändert man Programmteile von WOW, die Blizzard nicht zur Veränderung freigegeben hat. Ob dies als Strafbestandteil die Staatsanwaltschaft interessiert (öffentliches Interesse)? wohl eher nicht, was man daran erkennen kann, dass noch keiner deswegen  Ärger mit den Herren bekommen hat.

Strafrechtlich relevant ist also ein Erstellen und das Beitreten von privaten Servern nicht.


Moralich kann sich jeder selber heraussuchen, ob er so etwas machen will - Risiken und Spass muss jeder selber für sich beantworten.


Da das Netz voll mit Seiten über Privatserver ist, kann jeder selber auf eigene Verantwortung das machen - befürchten muss man eine rechtliches Belangen von Blizzard eher nicht.


----------



## KennyKiller (15. Januar 2008)

OMG, ich hatte selber schon so nen server und kann sagen: Es ist nicht illegal solang man keine Geld dafür verlangt, wenn du dir deinen eigenen machst kannst du gm sein und dann dich auf lvl 250 cheaten und die zb. arena s3 set holn ne imba waffe usw


----------



## Valladion (15. Januar 2008)

so ist das antwort genug ?


----------



## KennyKiller (15. Januar 2008)

man es ist nicht verboten, und warum sollen die deinen acc auf nem privat server sperren also irgendwie check ich das ned


----------



## Bloodprinz (15. Januar 2008)

Thyphon schrieb:


> looooool
> graz@selfown..
> 
> genau das ist der fehler..
> ...



Aha noob du zeigst deine dummheit du redest so einen stuss jung du hast ja noch nie auf einem privatserver gespielt also sei ganz ganz leise schon mal was von PVP gehört...

ich selber habe auch auf den offi servern 2 lvl 70 chars nur leider habe ch so kein bock mit denen farmen zu gehen usw. ich spiele wow um spaß zu haben nicht um etwas zu erreichen...

ich glaube gerne, dass wenn man auf den offi servern t6 hat das es weit mehr spaß machen würde im pvp die noobs abzuziehen aber da ich nicht so viel zeit inwestieren will dar ich noch anderes zu tuhen habe geh ich lieber auf einen FUNserver und zocke da ein bischen und wenn ich kein bock mehr hab geh ich off...

und wenn dann so ein möchtegern schleimer wow freak ankommt mit blabla und sagt fünf leute blabla ini mehr gibs da nicht... dann denke ich omg der junge hat leider keine ahnung...

FLAME FLAME... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juzo (15. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 LOL


----------



## Bloodprinz (15. Januar 2008)

Arahtor schrieb:


> also ich bleibe auf den rrichtigen Servern. Da freut mabn sich wenigstens wenn man ein Ziel erreicht und nicht ercheatet hat.


LoL "cheaten" wieder ein noob der ncoh nie auf einem privatserver war...
wenn man keine ahnung von ncihts hat einfach mal klappe halten...


----------



## Bloodprinz (15. Januar 2008)

Valladion schrieb:


> so ist das antwort genug ?


LOOOOOL owned nooob woher soll blizz denn wissen auf welchem server du zockst und dann auch noch welchen account deiner ist loool XDDD haha  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodprinz (15. Januar 2008)

Valladion schrieb:


> so ist das antwort genug ?


LoL sag noch ein gm "nein das darf man nciht" dann sagst du "ok sorry mama" -_- omg ein gm hat dir garnichts zu sagen


----------



## Chronon (15. Januar 2008)

Valladion schrieb:


> so ist das antwort genug ?



öhm ich glaub dir net ma das das nen gm war... 
1. sieht man den namen net
2. seh ich knapp über dme schwarzen strich am anfang ne schrifft^^ bei gms fängt der name eig <GM>GMNAME an und bei dir fängt der name ohne < an
gib mir das bild ohne den balken beim GM namen und ich glaub dir das der das gesschrieben hat^^


----------



## Shinku (15. Januar 2008)

Chronon schrieb:


> öhm ich glaub dir net ma das das nen gm war...
> 1. sieht man den namen net
> 2. seh ich knapp über dme schwarzen strich am anfang ne schrifft^^ bei gms fängt der name eig <GM>GMNAME an und bei dir fängt der name ohne < an
> gib mir das bild ohne den balken beim GM namen und ich glaub dir das der das gesschrieben hat^^



Im übrigen muss man, um auf einem P-Server zu spielen, wirklich nur die realm.wtf ändern - ODER löschen und neu schreiben. Das ist ja wohl keine Verletzung des Urherberrechts. Das SPIELEN ist 100%ig nicht illegal. Das HOSTEN verstößt gegen die AGB, aber das interessiert doch eh keinen.


----------



## Caymen (15. Januar 2008)

OMG blizz will doch nur dass ihr denkt eswäre illegal. leutz die können da nichts machen, sie wollen bloss nur nicht dass ihr auf einem privatserver spielt!


----------



## Catolar (24. Januar 2008)

Hallo

Inwieweit ist das Spielen auf Privatservern 'illegal'? Daa heißt mit welchen Sanktionen von Seiten Blizzards müsste ich rechnen?

Habe mit der SuFu direkt nichts gefunden.


----------



## Makata (24. Januar 2008)

> Inwieweit ist das Spielen auf Privatservern 'illegal'?



wenn du nicht im netz deine ip veröffentlichst, geld dafür verlangst etc. wird dir niemand dahinter kommen.


----------



## Griese (24. Januar 2008)

Nein, es ist verboten, nicht illegal.


----------



## Tahult (24. Januar 2008)

Griese schrieb:


> Nein, es ist verboten, nicht illegal.


hää??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Catolar (24. Januar 2008)

@Tahult: Illegal wäre es, wenn es gegen das Gesetz verstoßen würde. Das war vielleicht blöd formuliert von mir.


----------



## Dalmus (24. Januar 2008)

Catolar schrieb:


> Habe mit der SuFu direkt nichts gefunden.


Komisch, wenn ich mit der SuFu nach "Privatserver" suche und diese Suche dann sogar noch auf die Threadtitel begrenze, dann bekomme ich 5 Treffer (zusätzlich zu diesem Thread).
Und man sollte es kaum glauben, aber einer davon ist ganze 12 Seiten lang...
Wäre vielleicht eine Lektüre wert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (24. Januar 2008)

Catolar schrieb:


> @Tahult: Illegal wäre es, wenn es gegen das Gesetz verstoßen würde. Das war vielleicht blöd formuliert von mir.


aah, okay, jetzt hab ich's...^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (24. Januar 2008)

Catolar schrieb:


> ....
> Habe mit der SuFu direkt nichts gefunden.


Warum nehm ich dir das nicht ab?


----------



## Catolar (24. Januar 2008)

@ Lurock und Dalmus: Gesucht habe ich schon, aber vielleicht habe ich zu ungenaue Angaben gemacht; nur auf den Titel zu Begrenzen bin ich überhaupt nicht drauf gekommen. Hat sich damit erledigt.


----------



## Nebelvater (24. Januar 2008)

Ich glaube ( UND DAS IST KEINE BEHAUPTUNG ) das es Legal wurde da: 

Blizzard nicht das Recht hat sog. Emulatoren zu verbieten, da die nichts mit der Arbeit Blizzards zu tun haben! 
Blizzard nur den Account und die Berechtigung auf einen Offiziellen Server zu Spielen verkauft. 
Blizzard das Spiel GRATIS im Internet herausgegeben hat und daher seine Software gratis zur Verfügung stellt. 
 ( steht jedenfalls im Österreichischen Gesetzbuch ) 
und noch viele andere Gründe, die nur Anwälte verstehen. 

wie vor mir gesagt ( falls nicht schon ein anderer geschrieben hat ) Es ist verboten, von Blizzard... aber nicht vom Gesetz. 

Blizzard kann dir nichts anhaben, außer deinen Blizzard Account zu sperren, da du gegen die AGB´s verstoßen hast, wobei man sogar bei dieser Sache Streiten kann... 

B. Sie stimmen zu, dass Sie unter keinen Umständen....

(iii) als Spielleiter (Host) für das Spiel fungieren oder für dieses Dienste anbieten oder entwickeln, die der Initiierung von Spielen dienen, oder Kommunikationsprotokolle abfangen, emulieren oder weiterleiten, die in irgendeiner Weise von Blizzard Entertainment verwendet werden, und dazu Methoden verwenden wie insbesondere Protokollemulation, Tunneling, das Ausspionieren von Paketen, die Modifizierung oder Hinzufügung von Komponenten zum Spiel, die Benutzung eines Utility-Programms oder irgendeiner anderen schon bekannten oder zukünftig entwickelten Technik. Dies gilt für jeden Zweck, einschließlich, aber nicht darauf beschränkt, nicht-autorisierte Netzwerkspiele über das Internet, Netzwerkspiele, die kommerzielle oder nicht-kommerzielle Gaming-Netzwerke verwenden oder die zu Content-Aggregation-Netzwerken gehören;

Steht da was vom Spielen? 

doch das wichtigste: Blizzard macht nichts dagegen, also tu dir keinen Zwang an...


UUUND, was fällt uns bei den Agbs auf? Früher stand, da dies Strafrechtlich verfolgt wird... jetzt? 
Blizzard musste wohl was ändern... warum wohl?


----------



## Lurock (24. Januar 2008)

Catolar schrieb:


> @ Lurock und Dalmus: Gesucht habe ich schon, aber vielleicht habe ich zu ungenaue Angaben gemacht; nur auf den Titel zu Begrenzen bin ich überhaupt nicht drauf gekommen. Hat sich damit erledigt.


Na dann... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seryma (24. Januar 2008)

solange kein geld dafür verlangt wird, ist es absolut legal...


----------



## Nebelvater (24. Januar 2008)

Seryma schrieb:


> solange kein geld dafür verlangt wird, ist es absolut legal...



und dieses Thema hat dazu auch noch garnichts mit den Privaten Servern zu tun, es ist sehr Illegal wenn ihr für   Irgendwas von Blizzard Geld verlangt, Private Server gehören da natürlich auch dazu, aber seien wir mal ehrlich, es gibt P-Server die schon Jahre existieren, ich habe sogar von einen gehört ( und das stimmt, habe nachgeprüft ) der *weniger* Bugs wie Blizzard hat, Blizzlike ( also nicht mehr ep usw ) und ca. 3400 Spieler online... 
Wie lange ist der Server Online? Fast 2 Jahre, seitdem es P-Server gibt... bei solchen ausmassen macht Blizzard eig was... aber irgendwie passiert nichts...


----------



## Dagonzo (24. Januar 2008)

Catolar schrieb:


> Habe mit der SuFu direkt nichts gefunden.


Hm ja ist klar... naja wer es glaubt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Seryma schrieb:


> solange kein geld dafür verlangt wird, ist es absolut legal...


Du gehörst wohl auch zu denen, der die AGB´s von Blizzard noch nie gelesen hat oder?

Es ist genauso wie bei einem Film den man nicht öffentlich Aufführen darf. Egal ob man dafür Geld verlangt oder nicht. Ohne offizielle Genehmigung, die Blizzard hier niemals geben würde, geht gar nichts.

Wird Zeit, wieder mal einen dieser unzähligen P-Server Threads zu schliessen.


----------



## SeRuM (24. Januar 2008)

Nebelvater schrieb:


> und dieses Thema hat dazu auch noch garnichts mit den Privaten Servern zu tun, es ist sehr Illegal wenn ihr für   Irgendwas von Blizzard Geld verlangt, Private Server gehören da natürlich auch dazu, aber seien wir mal ehrlich, es gibt P-Server die schon Jahre existieren, ich habe sogar von einen gehört ( und das stimmt, habe nachgeprüft ) der *weniger* Bugs wie Blizzard hat, Blizzlike ( also nicht mehr ep usw ) und ca. 3400 Spieler online...
> Wie lange ist der Server Online? Fast 2 Jahre, seitdem es P-Server gibt... bei solchen ausmassen macht Blizzard eig was... aber irgendwie passiert nichts...


Ich gleube nicht das es einen solchen serve rgibt.
Ich habe selber lange P-Server gespielt udn kene die größten server und die Kommen nicht an diese Userzahl heran.
Und wenige rbugs als blizz halte ich für noch unwahrscheinlicher


----------



## Lewa (24. Januar 2008)

kosten glaublich 5ooo € strafe oder 5oo? ach keine ahnung


----------

